# Mattarella ha sciolto le camere. Si andrà a elezioni.



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Il presidente della Repubblica, *Sergio Mattarella*, *ha ufficialmente sciolto le camere* dopo la caduta del governo Draghi. Nel discorso al Quirinale, ha affermato che "_il nuovo governo sarà determinato dalle elezioni_" e non ha nascosto le sue preoccupazioni per la crisi economica in atto. Infine, ha invitato al "_senso di responsabilità_" da parte delle forze politiche.

Le nuove elezioni politiche si terranno il 25 settembre o il 2 ottobre 2022.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Come comunicato da Mattarella, entro 70 giorni sarà decisa la data ufficiale delle elezioni politiche.*


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente della Repubblica, *Sergio Mattarella*, *ha ufficialmente sciolto le camere* dopo la caduta del governo Draghi. Nel discorso al Quirinale, ha affermato che "_il nuovo governo sarà determinato dalle elezioni_" e non ha nascosto le sue preoccupazioni per la crisi economica in atto. Infine, ha invitato al "_senso di responsabilità_" da parte delle forze politiche.
> 
> Le nuove elezioni politiche si terranno il 25 settembre o il 2 ottobre 2022.


in lacrime?


----------



## smallball (21 Luglio 2022)

Il vitalizio dal 24 settembre è salvo


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente della Repubblica, *Sergio Mattarella*, *ha ufficialmente sciolto le camere* dopo la caduta del governo Draghi. Nel discorso al Quirinale, ha affermato che "_il nuovo governo sarà determinato dalle elezioni_" e non ha nascosto le sue preoccupazioni per la crisi economica in atto. Infine, ha invitato al "_senso di responsabilità_" da parte delle forze politiche.
> 
> Le nuove elezioni politiche si terranno il 25 settembre o il 2 ottobre 2022.


*si vota il 25*


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Luglio 2022)

Facciano presto perche' chi sale avra' subito un compito importante da portare avanti,salvare il Nataleeee!!!!


----------



## Milo (21 Luglio 2022)

Contento che si voti solo per far sparire i 5 stelle


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Il nuovo parlamento sarà drasticamente diverso da quello attuale.

FdI vedrà la sua pattuglia più che quintuplicata.
Tutti gli altri, tra sfortune elettorali e taglio dei parlamentari, saranno di meno di quelli che escono da questa legislatura.

A livello di rapporti di forza:

FdI --- Jackpot, guadagna 20+% dalle scorse elezioni
PD --- Guadagnerà un 3-5% in piu rispetto al 2018
Lega --- Perde 3/4 punti percentuali dal 2018
M5S --- Se gli va bene varranno 1/3 del 34% delle scorse elezioni. Ma non mi sorprenderei di vederli a 7-8
FI --- Vale circa la metà rispetto alle scorse elezioni
Azione --- Entrerà in parlamento con una piccola pattuglia da 5-6% 

Tutti gli altri sono nani politici di scarsissimo valore, ciascuno eleggerà 3-4 parlamentari in coalizione col csx.
Se non entrano in coalizione, Renzi e Di Maio dovranno trovarsi un nuovo lavoro. Altrimenti, ciascuno dei loro partitini eleggerà 2-3 parlamentari.
Probabile che Di Battista rientri in gioco per contendere il potere a Conte. 
I dimissionari di FI si ricicleranno probabilmente da Renzi, da Calenda o in Coraggio Italia.
Esterno a tutti sarà Paragone che secondo me 7-8 parlamentari casinari li avrà se riesce ad arrivare al 3%


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2022)

Il nuovo governo di centrodestra dovrà preparare le basi per l'uscita dall'€, questo diciamo che è scontato, l'UE ha fallito su tutta la linea e lo ha fatto a proprie spese, come campo di battaglia, se ne usciamo possiamo evitarci costi ulteriori e ritrovare competitività, poi potete pensare quello che volete ma rimanere dentro non ha più alcun senso, non ci sono soluzioni.
La Germania è in crisi, la Francia vorrebbe affossarci ancora di più, loro sono quelli che no Italia no €, anche se devono ringraziare quel fesso di Mitterrand, adesso con la Germania in crisi e l'esclusione della Russia dal mercato europeo non ha più senso castrarci ancora di più.
Lo vedete il fallimento o pensate che sia solo una questione di emergenze e tragedie? i politici non contano più nulla ma chi va dietro all'Europa coma àncora di salvezza è davvero un disperato e non può fare una carriera politica che non sia di tipo poltronistico.
La crisi che si stava aspettando è arrivata, ora si cerchi di ritornare come prima, ci si sfili e si abbia il coraggio di riprendere in mano la situazione.


----------



## UDG (21 Luglio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il nuovo governo di centrodestra dovrà preparare le basi per l'uscita dall'€, questo diciamo che è scontato, l'UE ha fallito su tutta la linea e lo ha fatto a proprie spese, come campo di battaglia, se ne usciamo possiamo evitarci costi ulteriori e ritrovare competitività, poi potete pensare quello che volete ma rimanere dentro non ha più alcun senso, non ci sono soluzioni.
> La Germania è in crisi, la Francia vorrebbe affossarci ancora di più, loro sono quelli che no Italia no €, anche se devono ringraziare quel fesso di Mitterrand, adesso con la Germania in crisi e l'esclusione della Russia dal mercato europeo non ha più senso castrarci ancora di più.
> Lo vedete il fallimento o pensate che sia solo una questione di emergenze e tragedie? i politici non contano più nulla ma chi va dietro all'Europa coma àncora di salvezza è davvero un disperato e non può fare una carriera politica che non sia di tipo poltronistico.
> La crisi che si stava aspettando è arrivata, ora si cerchi di ritornare come prima, ci si sfili e si abbia il coraggio di riprendere in mano la situazione.


Non sono un economista, ma se usciamo dall'euro per tornare alla lira, non saremo più deboli di adesso?


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non sono un economista, ma se usciamo dall'euro per tornare alla lira, non saremo più deboli di adesso?


rispetto al dollaro saremmo nella cacca penso? tipo cambio euro-zloti


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non sono un economista, ma se usciamo dall'euro per tornare alla lira, non saremo più deboli di adesso?


Per la nostra economia avere una moneta meno forte è sempre stata la cosa migliore, questo ci ha resi competitivi e con le mani meno impastate durante le crisi che si sono susseguite.
Pensate solamente al turismo, un'Italia fuori dall'€ sarebbe un pericolo enorme per gli altri paesi che ne uscirebbero subito, non lo dico io, è proprio così, una moneta forte e castrante per far finta di mettere assieme economie DIVERSE, non ha senso, tutto lì e infatti guarda dove siamo finiti e i mlrd che abbiamo bruciato in 20 anni di "un giorno di lavoro in meno ma il guadagno di un giorno di lavoro in più".
Ma avete mai notato che in 20 anni non siamo cresciuti neanche per sbaglio? e come mai? semplicemente perché il nostro tipo di economia non poteva permettersi una moneta, nata sbagliata, del genere, infatti non c'è soluzione, pnrr o robe simili sono dei mes, sono catene, ma è il destino che ci siamo scelti per lavorare un giorno in meno e guadagnare di più, ceeeerto.
E il costo della vita? 1000 lire = 1 €, prezzi raddoppiati da subito, 20 anni fa, mica ieri, ma dove si doveva andare così?
E adesso c'è gente che lagna, come mai, perché, politiche sbagliate? certo, ma alla base e adesso vivi in emergenza perché è il destino che ci siamo costruiti.
L'Ue è destinata a diventare la latrina del mondo, verrà spolpata, globalizzata, sciacquata, migrazioni, costi altissimi politiche sbagliate, conflitti interni, guerre, siamo già da anni terra di conflitto, un tempo lo spolpamento fu legato alla fame di europei BIANCHI che avevano paesi colonizzati in crescita, Usa, Sud America, Australia, ecc, poi ci fu il know how finito in Asia e adesso ci è ritornato tutto indietro direttamente dalla provetta.
Altrove non hanno problemi legati alla denatalità, vivono con meno e non hanno una moneta baztarda, l'invasione è certa, la svendita di aziende è dietro l'angolo, prestissimo non saremo più centro del mondo ma latrina, latrina green e questo perché da una parte alcuni ci hanno scelto la moneta e altri hanno fatto i finti fessi cinesini, dal basso invece clandestini come se piovesse e politiche buoniste come se non ci fosse un domani.
Il futuro? non è qui. E' proprio l'UE ad essere un concetto vecchio, come se dovessimo rimanere assieme per non farci la guerra come 80 anni fa, su quello altri hanno marciato e noi semplicemente ci siamo fermati, pensando all'unione, ad una forza inesistente visto che i paesi europei, quelli più importanti, sono in competizione da sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

*Berlusconi su Gelmini e Brunetta: "Riposino in pace."*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Gelmini e Brunetta: "Riposino in pace."*


Sbaglio o Silvio tra matrimonio fake e affaire Monza è ringalluzzito? Non è che avremo sorprese, magari al quirinale, entro questi 5 anni?  .


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Berlusconi a Repubblica ne ha anche per Draghi: "Ha rifiutato il bis, forse perchè era stanco e ha colto la palla al balzo per andarsene".*


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi su Gelmini e Brunetta: "Riposino in pace."*



Fantastico.

Le nuove batterie al litio e l'armatura in lega polimetallico-mimetica (cit. Terminator) funzionano alla grande.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Repubblica ne ha anche per Draghi: "Ha rifiutato il bis, forse perchè era stanco e ha colto la palla al balzo per andarsene".*


L'ha toccata pianissimo  . E pensare che è una dichiarazione che viene dal leader più europeista della destra. Pure lui, chiaramente, è in campagna elettorale per evitare la debacle.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Il vitalizio dal 24 settembre è salvo



È solo un caso che si voti il 25


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Silvio tra matrimonio fake e affaire Monza è ringalluzzito? Non è che avremo sorprese, magari al quirinale, entro questi 5 anni?  .



Il treno per il Quirinale per Silvio è ormai passato.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per la nostra economia avere una moneta meno forte è sempre stata la cosa migliore, questo ci ha resi competitivi e con le mani meno impastate durante le crisi che si sono susseguite.
> Pensate solamente al turismo, un'Italia fuori dall'€ sarebbe un pericolo enorme per gli altri paesi che ne uscirebbero subito, non lo dico io, è proprio così, una moneta forte e castrante per far finta di mettere assieme economie DIVERSE, non ha senso, tutto lì e infatti guarda dove siamo finiti e i mlrd che abbiamo bruciato in 20 anni di "un giorno di lavoro in meno ma il guadagno di un giorno di lavoro in più".
> Ma avete mai notato che in 20 anni non siamo cresciuti neanche per sbaglio? e come mai? semplicemente perché il nostro tipo di economia non poteva permettersi una moneta, nata sbagliata, del genere, infatti non c'è soluzione, pnrr o robe simili sono dei mes, sono catene, ma è il destino che ci siamo scelti per lavorare un giorno in meno e guadagnare di più, ceeeerto.
> E il costo della vita? 1000 lire = 1 €, prezzi raddoppiati da subito, 20 anni fa, mica ieri, ma dove si doveva andare così?
> ...


Rispetto l'opinione che trovo interessante ed argomentata, ma dissento.

Essendo l'Italia priva di risorse naturali e materie prime che vengono importate, in una situazione come quella attuale di prezzi in crescita, con una moneta debole ci troveremmo ad importare ancora più inflazione. 

Alcune generazioni cresciute con l'euro potrebbero non sapere cosa è un cambia valute, come gestire il rischio cambio in transazioni commerciali, 
Saremmo in una situazione di inflazione simile a quella della Turchia, con una continua erosione del potere d'acquisto di chi ha un salario fisso che in epoca euro si è sperimentata solo negli ultimi mesi.
E giù scioperi per i soliti servizi.

Quando si tornerà alla Lira, i commercianti aumenteranno i prezzi sin dal giorno dopo come nel passaggio da Lira ad Euro. Se ne approfitteranno. Ed i governi staranno a guardare.

Le svalutazioni competitive della moneta diventeranno una specie di droga. Nel lungo periodo crei una situazione di assuefazione al giocare una partita competitiva drogata.
Se l'euro ha fallito, se ha fallito, è perché il sistema Italia non è riuscito a giocare alla pari con gli altri. Come nel calcio, chi perde darà le spiegazioni. L'indebitamento delle generazioni future in sostanza non cambia.
Sarà un meccanismo di Pagherò (io alla fine o qualcun altro in vece mia quando non ci sarò più).

Quindi, si, positivo per il turismo. Da valutare come l'italiano medio vivrà il dover osservare da lontano gli stranieri godersela in località dorate, mentre da noi vi sarà un crescente impoverimento.

Non sono sicuro che vi saranno ancora attività produttive capaci di beneficiare della nuova situazione. Manca la voglia di lavorare.

Non sono sicuro che vi sarà un aumento delle nascite fra gli indigeni. Manca la voglia di sacrificarsi per tirare su una famiglia.

Alla fine questo paese va in malora perché non si è riusciti a risolvere il problema evasione fiscale, quale che sia la valuta.

Il tutto condito dalle rigidità dogmatiche secondo cui le gabbie salariali sono una bestemmia anti-egualitaria.

Sarebbe stato bello che solo una parte di paese fosse entrata nell'Euro e vedere come sarebbe andata a finire.

Forse ha ragione Raryof e non siano adatti alla situazione euro.

Io penso che se hai i giocatori giusti, allenati nella maniera giusta, per un gioco propositivo, allora giochi bene a livello europeo. Ammettere che non siamo adatti a giocare alla pari degli altri può essere sano realismo, ma non mi gratifica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il nuovo governo di centrodestra dovrà preparare le basi per l'uscita dall'€, questo diciamo che è scontato, l'UE ha fallito su tutta la linea e lo ha fatto a proprie spese, come campo di battaglia, se ne usciamo possiamo evitarci costi ulteriori e ritrovare competitività, poi potete pensare quello che volete ma rimanere dentro non ha più alcun senso, non ci sono soluzioni.
> La Germania è in crisi, la Francia vorrebbe affossarci ancora di più, loro sono quelli che no Italia no €, anche se devono ringraziare quel fesso di Mitterrand, adesso con la Germania in crisi e l'esclusione della Russia dal mercato europeo non ha più senso castrarci ancora di più.
> Lo vedete il fallimento o pensate che sia solo una questione di emergenze e tragedie? i politici non contano più nulla ma chi va dietro all'Europa coma àncora di salvezza è davvero un disperato e non può fare una carriera politica che non sia di tipo poltronistico.
> La crisi che si stava aspettando è arrivata, ora si cerchi di ritornare come prima, ci si sfili e si abbia il coraggio di riprendere in mano la situazione.


È più probabile che io diventi Papa


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Rispetto l'opinione che trovo interessante ed argomentata, ma dissento.
> 
> Essendo l'Italia priva di risorse naturali e materie prime che vengono importate, in una situazione come quella attuale di prezzi in crescita, con una moneta debole ci troveremmo ad importare ancora più inflazione.
> 
> ...



All'itaglia non manca niente. E' solo gestita in malafede da criminali. Non dobbiamo campare miliardi di persone, eh, siamo in pochi.

Se fai interventi chirurgici in alcuni settori, la ribalti in un attimo. Si fa per dire, ma il concetto è questo.

Il 95% della pressione fiscale serve a campare nullafacenti e permettere di comprare ville e yachts ai delinquenti che ci comandano.

Potremmo campare di prepotenza con il solo turismo se avessimo una rete di infrastrutture adeguata. Rammento che siamo a tuttora il paese con più siti UNESCO di chiunque altro.

Se poi ci mettiamo le eccellenze dell'ingegno e del territorio che possediamo, non c'è proprio storia. Certo che se distruggi sistematicamente queste eccellenze, svendendo tutto al primo cinese che passa, addio.

Tutte le sante volte domando come fa la Svizzera a campare, che non hanno niente. NIENTE. Sono scollegati da tutto e vanno avanti benissimo. Nessuno mi risponde ed evade la domanda con discorsi puerili.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutte le sante volte domando come fa la Svizzera a campare, che non hanno niente. NIENTE. Sono scollegati da tutto e vanno avanti benissimo. Nessuno mi risponde ed evade la domanda con discorsi puerili.


Hanno una tradizione di meccanica di precisione su cui riposano. Da qualche anno le cose non vanno benissimo. Un loro colosso è fallito, è stato assorbito da un concorrente, ma ognuno dei colossi, inclusi quello svizzero, ha lasciato a casa 20.000 dipendenti.
Se sei piccolo ed organizzato li ricollochi.

Per molti lavori contano sui frontalieri.

Ma soprattutto un sistema bancario che per decenni di regime confidenziale ha lucrato sui soldini esportati clandestinamente.

E sono a loro modo feroci nell'amministrazione. Non dimentichiamo che erano sedi di feudi calvinisti.
Il fondatore della azienda per cui lavoro ci è andato a vivere pensando di trovare il Bengodi.
È tornato in Italia perché pagava troppe tasse...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Hanno una tradizione di meccanica di precisione su cui riposano. Da qualche anno le cose non vanno benissimo. Un loro colosso è fallito, è stato assorbito da un concorrente, ma ognuno dei colossi, inclusi quello svizzero, ha lasciato a casa 20.000 dipendenti.
> Se sei piccolo ed organizzato li ricollochi.
> 
> Per molti lavori contano sui frontalieri.
> ...



Vabbè, non mi sembra uno scenario proprio da panico come il nostro. Tenuto conto della crisi globale mi sembra più che comprensibile se rallentano anche loro.

A parte il settore bancario, comunque, se ti basi sulla meccanica di precisione e basta, insomma, non è che hanno tutto 'sto gran ché.

E' che sono seri, non vedo altre differenze. Non sono dei superuomini.


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> All'itaglia non manca niente. E' solo gestita in malafede da criminali. Non dobbiamo campare miliardi di persone, eh, siamo in pochi.
> 
> Se fai interventi chirurgici in alcuni settori, la ribalti in un attimo. Si fa per dire, ma il concetto è questo.
> 
> ...


Ti bacio in fronte
E' esattamente il male italico secondo me irreversibile se non attraverso una cura stile "Marchionne alla fiat" :
- siamo un paese dove, al netto delle eccellenze in questo ambito, non c'è la cultura del METODO e dell'ORGANIZZAZIONE.. chi cerca di migliorare questi aspetti e visto come un rompi c*****ni che vuole migliorare le cose e mettere in evidenza i lavativi
- senso civico e soprattutto capacità di fare link, network (al netto di alcuni distretti). Più sei furbo, più parli senza risolvere problemi, piu vieni premiato, perché chi sta sopra tende a premiare comportamenti affini...

La svizzera e altri paesi, hanno tutto questo.. in media

Rispetto a quanto esponi tu, una cosa buona conte l'aveva fatta.. peccato che ha buttato tutto nel cesso dopo gli "stati generali" a villa panfili : aveva dato a Colao il compito di coordinare una task force per individuare obiettivi strategici per il paese. Ho letto quel documento e, se (Conte ma anche gli altri) avessero lasciato lavorare Colao e i ministri seriamente sul 20% di quanto scritto... oggi parleremmo di tutt'altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

*Berlusconi: "Ho chiamato il presidente della Repubblica Mattarella e il presidente del Consiglio Draghi, e a tutti e due ho letto il testo della nostra risoluzione. Nessuno dei due ha sollevato obiezioni. Lì dentro non c’era scritto mandiamo a casa Draghi, ma il contrario. (...) Si è dimesso solo per un motivo e cioè che lui aveva già deciso tutto. Lo sanno tutti che non ne poteva più, lo sanno tutti che ne aveva le scatole piene. Dimettersi era una sua volontà precisa, a prescindere da quello che avrebbero fatto, detto e votato i partiti. Vuole che le riveli un’indiscrezione?" Sa cos’ha detto Draghi a un comune amico? Basta, non ne posso più, qui mi fanno lavorare il doppio di quanto lavoravo alla Bce….
Il centrodestra sono io. Ma secondo lei se mettiamo vicino Berlusconi e Salvini, chi prevale tra i due per competenza, esperienza, cultura e savoir-faire? Dai su, non scherziamo"

Ps. (L'ultima frase sarebbe stata detta in modo confidenziale e Giannini l'ha riportata)*


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per la nostra economia avere una moneta meno forte è sempre stata la cosa migliore, questo ci ha resi competitivi e con le mani meno impastate durante le crisi che si sono susseguite.
> Pensate solamente al turismo, un'Italia fuori dall'€ sarebbe un pericolo enorme per gli altri paesi che ne uscirebbero subito, non lo dico io, è proprio così, una moneta forte e castrante per far finta di mettere assieme economie DIVERSE, non ha senso, tutto lì e infatti guarda dove siamo finiti e i mlrd che abbiamo bruciato in 20 anni di "un giorno di lavoro in meno ma il guadagno di un giorno di lavoro in più".
> Ma avete mai notato che in 20 anni non siamo cresciuti neanche per sbaglio? e come mai? semplicemente perché il nostro tipo di economia non poteva permettersi una moneta, nata sbagliata, del genere, infatti non c'è soluzione, pnrr o robe simili sono dei mes, sono catene, ma è il destino che ci siamo scelti per lavorare un giorno in meno e guadagnare di più, ceeeerto.
> E il costo della vita? 1000 lire = 1 €, prezzi raddoppiati da subito, 20 anni fa, mica ieri, ma dove si doveva andare così?
> ...


Se torniamo alla lira ci sarà lo stesso processo del 2000. Prezzi fuori controllo e 1 euro lo faranno valere 3000 lire almeno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente della Repubblica, *Sergio Mattarella*, *ha ufficialmente sciolto le camere* dopo la caduta del governo Draghi. Nel discorso al Quirinale, ha affermato che "_il nuovo governo sarà determinato dalle elezioni_" e non ha nascosto le sue preoccupazioni per la crisi economica in atto. Infine, ha invitato al "_senso di responsabilità_" da parte delle forze politiche.
> 
> Le nuove elezioni politiche si terranno il 25 settembre o il 2 ottobre 2022.



periodo perfetto per sciogliere le camere, con sto caldo risparmia energia in vista dell'inverno.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho chiamato il presidente della Repubblica Mattarella e il presidente del Consiglio Draghi, e a tutti e due ho letto il testo della nostra risoluzione. Nessuno dei due ha sollevato obiezioni. Lì dentro non c’era scritto mandiamo a casa Draghi, ma il contrario. (...) Si è dimesso solo per un motivo e cioè che lui aveva già deciso tutto. Lo sanno tutti che non ne poteva più, lo sanno tutti che ne aveva le scatole piene. Dimettersi era una sua volontà precisa, a prescindere da quello che avrebbero fatto, detto e votato i partiti. Vuole che le riveli un’indiscrezione?" Sa cos’ha detto Draghi a un comune amico? Basta, non ne posso più, qui mi fanno lavorare il doppio di quanto lavoravo alla Bce….
> Il centrodestra sono io. Ma secondo lei se mettiamo vicino Berlusconi e Salvini, chi prevale tra i due per competenza, esperienza, cultura e savoir-faire? Dai su, non scherziamo"*


è resuscitato


----------



## UDG (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho chiamato il presidente della Repubblica Mattarella e il presidente del Consiglio Draghi, e a tutti e due ho letto il testo della nostra risoluzione. Nessuno dei due ha sollevato obiezioni. Lì dentro non c’era scritto mandiamo a casa Draghi, ma il contrario. (...) Si è dimesso solo per un motivo e cioè che lui aveva già deciso tutto. Lo sanno tutti che non ne poteva più, lo sanno tutti che ne aveva le scatole piene. Dimettersi era una sua volontà precisa, a prescindere da quello che avrebbero fatto, detto e votato i partiti. Vuole che le riveli un’indiscrezione?" Sa cos’ha detto Draghi a un comune amico? Basta, non ne posso più, qui mi fanno lavorare il doppio di quanto lavoravo alla Bce….
> Il centrodestra sono io. Ma secondo lei se mettiamo vicino Berlusconi e Salvini, chi prevale tra i due per competenza, esperienza, cultura e savoir-faire? Dai su, non scherziamo"*


E questi dovrebbero andare insieme al governo, il giorno dopo già litigherebbero


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho chiamato il presidente della Repubblica Mattarella e il presidente del Consiglio Draghi, e a tutti e due ho letto il testo della nostra risoluzione. Nessuno dei due ha sollevato obiezioni. Lì dentro non c’era scritto mandiamo a casa Draghi, ma il contrario. (...) Si è dimesso solo per un motivo e cioè che lui aveva già deciso tutto. Lo sanno tutti che non ne poteva più, lo sanno tutti che ne aveva le scatole piene. Dimettersi era una sua volontà precisa, a prescindere da quello che avrebbero fatto, detto e votato i partiti. Vuole che le riveli un’indiscrezione?" Sa cos’ha detto Draghi a un comune amico? Basta, non ne posso più, qui mi fanno lavorare il doppio di quanto lavoravo alla Bce….
> Il centrodestra sono io. Ma secondo lei se mettiamo vicino Berlusconi e Salvini, chi prevale tra i due per competenza, esperienza, cultura e savoir-faire? Dai su, non scherziamo"
> 
> Ps. (L'ultima frase sarebbe stata detta in modo confidenziale e Giannini l'ha riportata)*


È on fire! Pure lui, secondo me, rivendica la voglia di andare al quirinale. In ogni caso, lo credo anch'io sul fatto che voleva andarsene, dopotutto non è il primo che lo dice.


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho chiamato il presidente della Repubblica Mattarella e il presidente del Consiglio Draghi, e a tutti e due ho letto il testo della nostra risoluzione. Nessuno dei due ha sollevato obiezioni. Lì dentro non c’era scritto mandiamo a casa Draghi, ma il contrario. (...) Si è dimesso solo per un motivo e cioè che lui aveva già deciso tutto. Lo sanno tutti che non ne poteva più, lo sanno tutti che ne aveva le scatole piene. Dimettersi era una sua volontà precisa, a prescindere da quello che avrebbero fatto, detto e votato i partiti. Vuole che le riveli un’indiscrezione?" Sa cos’ha detto Draghi a un comune amico? Basta, non ne posso più, qui mi fanno lavorare il doppio di quanto lavoravo alla Bce….
> Il centrodestra sono io. Ma secondo lei se mettiamo vicino Berlusconi e Salvini, chi prevale tra i due per competenza, esperienza, cultura e savoir-faire? Dai su, non scherziamo"
> 
> Ps. (L'ultima frase sarebbe stata detta in modo confidenziale e Giannini l'ha riportata)*


Pur non essendo mai stato suo elettore (solo abbonamento AC Milan), sono totalmente d'accordo con Silvio. La cosa mi preoccupa ma ha ragione, sulle dimissioni di Draghi riflessione simile l'ha fatta anche Cacciari.


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se torniamo alla lira ci sarà lo stesso processo del 2000. Prezzi fuori controllo e 1 euro lo faranno valere 3000 lire almeno.


Prima la pasta costava 1€ ora costa 3000 lire, cosa cambierà? ovviamente sono discorsi un tanto al kilo ma di sicuro in queste condizioni non ci sarà soluzione, né tecnica né altro.
Vi preoccupate di un qualcosa che già preoccupa da tempo.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho chiamato il presidente della Repubblica Mattarella e il presidente del Consiglio Draghi, e a tutti e due ho letto il testo della nostra risoluzione. Nessuno dei due ha sollevato obiezioni. Lì dentro non c’era scritto mandiamo a casa Draghi, ma il contrario. (...) Si è dimesso solo per un motivo e cioè che lui aveva già deciso tutto. Lo sanno tutti che non ne poteva più, lo sanno tutti che ne aveva le scatole piene. Dimettersi era una sua volontà precisa, a prescindere da quello che avrebbero fatto, detto e votato i partiti. Vuole che le riveli un’indiscrezione?" Sa cos’ha detto Draghi a un comune amico? Basta, non ne posso più, qui mi fanno lavorare il doppio di quanto lavoravo alla Bce….
> Il centrodestra sono io. Ma secondo lei se mettiamo vicino Berlusconi e Salvini, chi prevale tra i due per competenza, esperienza, cultura e savoir-faire? Dai su, non scherziamo"
> 
> Ps. (L'ultima frase sarebbe stata detta in modo confidenziale e Giannini l'ha riportata)*



Fai il primo ministro, lavori, m.uori.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Luglio 2022)

Letta, Segretario PD, alla Bbc: sostegno a Kiev a rischio con governo di destra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta, Segretario PD, alla Bbc: sostegno a Kiev a rischio con governo di destra.



come no,la meloni è più atlantista di lui  
immagino che alla bbc gli abbiano fatto una pernacchia,sempre se non si siano addormentati prima


----------



## Blu71 (22 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> come no,la meloni è più atlantista di lui
> immagino che alla bbc gli abbiano fatto una pernacchia,sempre se non si siano addormentati prima



Non penserai sul serio che gli elogi passati di Berlusconi e Salvini a Putin non entreranno in campagna elettorale?


----------



## Milanoide (22 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> come no,la meloni è più atlantista di lui
> immagino che alla bbc gli abbiano fatto una pernacchia,sempre se non si siano addormentati prima


Il prossimo tema sarà: la Meloni è atlantista, ma il resto del partito?
E la Meloni è atlantista da sempre e per sincero convincimento o come parte di una strategia di accreditamento/ legittimazione?
No, perché in periodi di guerra in Yugoslavia qualcuno si dovette accreditare come affidabile e non più k.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2022)

L'idea della Meloni sugli armamenti e la politica estera è che le spese militari vanno notevolmente aumentate per munirsi di un esercito nazionale potente che possa essere autosufficiente e indipendente dagli USA, da usare principalmente in caso di legittima difesa. E vuole anche l'esercito europeo.

Quindi sì, atlantista nel senso che appoggia la NATO e l'invio di armi in Ucraina, ma non è proprio un copia e incolla dell'idea draghiana.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> E questi dovrebbero andare insieme al governo, il giorno dopo già litigherebbero


Macché, al governo sempre stati uniti. Berlusconi ha la sua classica spocchia, ma Lega e FI ormai sono stessa cosa praticamente


----------



## gabri65 (22 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta, Segretario PD, alla Bbc: sostegno a Kiev a rischio con governo di destra.



Mandagli le motovedette della Carola Rackete, c0j0ne.

Io 'sta gente la impiccherei senza pensarci due volte. Roba da rincretinire, non se ne puole più.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Luglio 2022)

Comunque Silvione è scatenato. È la sua ultima campagna elettorale e darà il massimo


----------



## sampapot (22 Luglio 2022)

speriamo che questa volta il governo rispecchi veramente la volontà del popolo...sono stanco di governi tecnici e/o farsa. Sicuramente questa crisi cade proprio in un brutto momento...la guerra, la pandemia, l'inflazione, i tassi che crescono....il nuovo governo avrà una bella gatta da pelare


----------



## gabri65 (22 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunque Silvione è scatenato. È la sua ultima campagna elettorale e darà il massimo



Se la Melona fa il colossale errore di portarselo in casa è finita.

Il cyborg farà i fuochi artificiali e produrrà roba senza senso e mai sperimentata prima, pur di dare spettacolo, garantito.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2022)

*Franceschini, il ministro perenne, appoggia la linea renziana e vuole il minestrone draghiano.

"Ora alleanza nel nome di Draghi, con il M5S è finita"*


il pd pensa di prendere più voti rinunciando alle proprie posizioni per pronunciare sempre il nome di Draghi ?
posso capire renzi che è sotto al 2%, difficilmente potrebbe far peggio, ma loro...

neanche ai tempi di Monti arrivarono a candidarsi nel suo nome, tranne alcuni di scelta civica...


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Franceschini, il ministro perenne, appoggia la linea renziana e vuole il minestrone draghiano.
> 
> "Ora alleanza nel nome di Draghi, con il M5S è finita"*
> 
> ...


Senza i voti del M5S e tirando dentro tutti gli altri (D'Alema, Bersani, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi, Della Vedova, Di Maio, Fratoianni, i Verdi) tranne cdx e Paragone, è tanto se arrivano al 40%
Se vogliono competere, serve anche il M5S, non si scappa


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2022)

*Letta nipote all'assemblea Pd:*

*"Voglio gli occhi della tigre ora da ognuno di voi.

Nessuno parli con la stampa, la nostra forza è l'unità non il gossip.

Questa crisi nazionale durerà a lungo, a meno che non vinceremo noi.*

*Sappiamo di essere dalla parte del giusto"*





è la convinzione che frega la gente...il partito che governa senza mai vincere un'elezione, mai visto in Occidente


----------



## vota DC (22 Luglio 2022)

Occhi della tigre? Ma Letta confonde Mario Draghi con Ivan Drago!


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2022)

il figlio di Susanna Agnelli, nipote dell'Avvocato, occupa due pagine di La Repubblica e La Stampa per ringraziare per l'appalto delle mascherine.
usa altre parole...stava male dire grazie per le mascherine

poi si dice che la riconoscenza non esiste più...

comunque almeno la balla colossale dei conti pubblici arginati da Draghi avrebbe potuto evitarla...



>



p.s.

il signore è un noto contribuente del partito renziano...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote all'assemblea Pd:*
> 
> *"Voglio gli occhi della tigre ora da ognuno di voi.
> 
> ...



Chissà perchè in tutti questi anni,in un modo o nell'altro,questi luridi vermi del PD hanno sempre avuto modo di governare il paese e non sono MAI riusciti a far fare un passo in avanti alla nazione.

Sarà una coincidenza ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> All'itaglia non manca niente. E' solo gestita in malafede da criminali. Non dobbiamo campare miliardi di persone, eh, siamo in pochi.
> 
> Se fai interventi chirurgici in alcuni settori, la ribalti in un attimo. Si fa per dire, ma il concetto è questo.
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo solo sul turismo perché è una cosa che da più parti ho sempre sentito e che pure io pensavo prima ingenuamente, non considerando altri fattori che col col tempo mi hanno fatto cambiare idea.

Un paese che campa di turismo sarebbe un paese "pezzente", dove i ricconi vengono a elargire i loro soldi ai "poveracci" e che non conta nulla.

Che tipo di lavoro e benessere si può creare solo col turismo?

In maggioranza posti a basso valore aggiunto che creano ricchezza solo per pochissimi che sfrutteranno manovalanza a basso costo. Praticamente quello che succede già ora, ma su scala molto più ampia.

Un paese importante non può e non deve campare di turismo, deve avere lavoro all'avanguardia che porti a elevarsi più gente possibile e benessere reale per tutti. Deve essere un paese che compete in tutti i settori tecnologici importanti.

Un paese che camperebbe solo di turismo sarebbe solo un paese di sguatteri e servi dei ricconi di turno. Pensare all'Italia come la mignotta dei visitatori del mondo mi fa ribrezzo. Il turismo deve essere un di più, non le fondamenta di un paese.

Mi aspetto che la Grecia sia un paese del genere, l'Italia merita di meglio, anzi meritava di meglio. Onestamente ora meritiamo solo una fine ingloriosa.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo solo sul turismo perché è una cosa che da più parti ho sempre sentito e che pure io pensavo prima ingenuamente, non considerando altri fattori che col col tempo mi hanno fatto cambiare idea.
> 
> Un paese che campa di turismo sarebbe un paese "pezzente", dove i ricconi vengono a elargire i loro soldi ai "poveracci" e che non conta nulla.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti il turismo era un esempio, non dobbiamo fossilizzarci sull'aspetto puntuale di industria turistica.

Ma -- se volessimo -- camperemmo solo con quello. Può aiutare tantissimo ed è una risorsa incredibile per il paese. Non intendevo certo una nazione esclusivamente di alberghi e musei.

Se vedi bene infatti subito dopo ho citato l'ingegno, che implicitamente tira dentro attività più operative. Su questo era assolutamente in linea anche il concetto di eccellenza, soprattutto nelle piccole e medie imprese che forniscono prodotti di livello qualitativo elevato, specie nel tecnologico. L'ho scritto tante altre volte.

Il turismo non va ignorato, d'altra parte in certi settori non possiamo essere più, purtroppo, una potenza industriale nell'accezione del termine, il solco è ormai troppo ampio.

Dobbiamo quindi spingere su settori che non si basano sulla manipolazione primaria. Coi tempi che corrono, impossibile tornare ad essere competitivi, ad esempio, nel settore delle auto, anche perché il nostro bel management ha distrutto interi comparti come Lancia e Alfa Romeo. Durissima ritornare ai fasti degli anni '60, quando anche la Fiat si poteva permettere di fare autovetture che potevano oscurare BMW e Mercedes.


----------



## sunburn (23 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo solo sul turismo perché è una cosa che da più parti ho sempre sentito e che pure io pensavo prima ingenuamente, non considerando altri fattori che col col tempo mi hanno fatto cambiare idea.
> 
> Un paese che campa di turismo sarebbe un paese "pezzente", dove i ricconi vengono a elargire i loro soldi ai "poveracci" e che non conta nulla.
> 
> ...


Però dipende anche da che tipo di turismo si sviluppa. Già ora ci sono strutture ricettive che offrono servizi che richiedono comunque personale con certe qualifiche professionali. Giusto per citarne qualcuno: visite guidate ai musei con guida qualificata, escursioni con guida alpina, maestri di sci, insegnanti per corsi di barca a vela, immersioni con sub professionale, degustatori di vino/olio/ecc, maestri di tennis, lezioni per la lavorazione del vetro/argilla/ecc e via dicendo(ce ne sono migliaia).
Chiaramente ci sarà sempre bisogno di personale con qualifiche medio-basse(parlo di competenze, non di valore del lavoro perché il lavoro è sempre importante), ma se si sviluppa un turismo di qualità anche questo personale ne può trarre beneficio almeno in termini economici.
Insomma, è vero che un Paese non può campare di solo turismo, ma il turismo in un Paese col patrimonio artistico e paesaggistico come il nostro può e deve essere un pilastro fondamentale da valorizzare, oltre che un volano per la promozione di altre attività. Perché, molto banalmente, se vado in una struttura e come servizio è presente una degustazione di prodotti tipici locali, mi verrà la voglia di approfondire e acquistare quel determinato vino o quel salume o quell’olio, con evidenti vantaggi per tutta la filiera produttiva del prodotto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il turismo era un esempio, non dobbiamo fossilizzarci sull'aspetto puntuale di industria turistica.
> 
> Ma -- se volessimo -- camperemmo solo con quello. Può aiutare tantissimo ed è una risorsa incredibile per il paese. Non intendevo certo una nazione esclusivamente di alberghi e musei.
> 
> ...



certo certo, puntiamo sul turismo, e appena Draghi vuole fare una riforma sacrosanta come quella dei Balneari che ad oggi senza Bando sono praticamente proprietari delle spiagge degli italiani (con ovvi servizi e competenze indecenti, tant'è che nessuno viene a farsi le vacanze al amre in Italia e con ottime ragioni) Salvini e Meloni che vogliono rivoluzionare l'Italia (SIGH!) si mettono contro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo certo, puntiamo sul turismo, e appena Draghi vuole fare *una riforma sacrosanta come quella dei Balneari che ad oggi senza Bando sono praticamente proprietari delle spiagge degli italiani* (con ovvi servizi e competenze indecenti, tant'è che nessuno viene a farsi le vacanze al amre in Italia e con ottime ragioni) Salvini e Meloni che vogliono rivoluzionare l'Italia (SIGH!) si mettono contro.



Non che cambiasse qualcosa per noi italiani eh..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non che cambiasse qualcosa per noi italiani eh..



certp che cambia qualcosa per gli italiani. Prima di tutto lo Stato non incasserebbe 500 milioni ma miliardi di Euro. Secondo l'economia intera ne avrebbe benefici visto che le spiagge sarebbero gestite da professionisti e non da personaggi che si ritrovano lì solo per una licenza di cinquant'anni fa e che hanno zero interesse a investire visto che in 1 giorno si pagano l'affitto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> speriamo che questa volta il governo rispecchi veramente la volontà del popolo...sono stanco di governi tecnici e/o farsa. Sicuramente questa crisi cade proprio in un brutto momento...la guerra, la pandemia, l'inflazione, i tassi che crescono....il nuovo governo avrà una bella gatta da pelare


il problema è proprio quello, la volontà del popolo  la gente vuole piu spesa pubblica a deficit: i pensionati piu pensioni, piu redditi di cittadinanza, piu sussidi alle piccole imprese inefficienti e che evadono, piu assunzioni e aumenti di stipendio nel pubblico, piu bonus monopattini, piu bonus 18enni spacciati per bonus cultura, piu 80 euro renzi, piu bonus facciate, piu bonus vacanze, bonus di qua e bonus di la, lo stato mi deve dare questo e quello ma io evado perche lo stato è ladro  la gente vota per i pifferai magici che in campagna elettorale promettono le suddette cose e poi davanti al burrone il pifferaio magico fugge via e arriva il temutissimo governo tecnico e la giostra riprende a girare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Franceschini, il ministro perenne, appoggia la linea renziana e vuole il minestrone draghiano.
> 
> "Ora alleanza nel nome di Draghi, con il M5S è finita"*
> 
> ...


come detto in un altro post la campagna elettorale sara basata tutta su chi vuole draghi e chi l'ha fatto cadere, e infatti tutto torna pure con le dichiarazioni di berlusconi


----------



## sunburn (23 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certp che cambia qualcosa per gli italiani. Prima di tutto lo Stato non incasserebbe 500 milioni ma miliardi di Euro. Secondo l'economia intera ne avrebbe benefici visto che le spiagge sarebbero gestite da professionisti e non da personaggi che si ritrovano lì solo per una licenza di cinquant'anni fa e che hanno zero interesse a investire visto che in 1 giorno si pagano l'affitto.


Verissimo. Si tratta di uno dei tantissimi centri di potere che paralizzano l’Italia. Sulla questione delle concessioni siamo proprio a livelli di una concezione della “proprietà” di epoca feudale. Nel 2022.
E poi mi tocca sentir parlare di modernizzazione del Paese…


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo solo sul turismo perché è una cosa che da più parti ho sempre sentito e che pure io pensavo prima ingenuamente, non considerando altri fattori che col col tempo mi hanno fatto cambiare idea.
> 
> Un paese che campa di turismo sarebbe un paese "pezzente", dove i ricconi vengono a elargire i loro soldi ai "poveracci" e che non conta nulla.
> 
> ...


nessuno paese "ricco" ha il turismo come elemento principale della propria economia, quindi basterebbe questo per smentire la storiella dell'italia che puo compare solo di turismo, magari a campare ci campi ma sicuro non è il campare a cui siamo stati abituati fino ad ora. I posti dove si campa solo di turismo sono i posti in cui la gente ha un pil procapite bassissimo e non puo essere altrimenti perche se il tuo lavoro è vendere granite e cocco bello in spiaggia o fare le treccine alle turiste il risultato non puo essere che quello


----------



## sunburn (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il problema è proprio quello, la volontà del popolo  la gente vuole piu spesa pubblica a deficit: i pensionati piu pensioni, piu redditi di cittadinanza, piu sussidi alle piccole imprese inefficienti e che evadono, piu assunzioni e aumenti di stipendio nel pubblico, piu bonus monopattini, piu bonus 18enni spacciati per bonus cultura, piu 80 euro renzi, piu bonus facciate, piu bonus vacanze, bonus di qua e bonus di la, lo stato mi deve dare questo e quello ma io evado perche lo stato è ladro  la gente vota per i pifferai magici che in campagna elettorale promettono le suddette cose e poi davanti al burrone il pifferaio magico fugge via e arriva il temutissimo governo tecnico e la giostra riprende a girare


Qualche tempo fa ho letto un articolo in cui si facevano i conti sul costo delle varie misure adottate come conseguenza dei vari spot elettorali: costi da 25-30 MILIARDI annui. Una follia! 
E dalle poche cose che ho sentito in questo avvio di campagna elettorale, a naso il conto salirà parecchio. 
Ma forse nel medio-lungo periodo è un bene: forse abbiamo bisogno di andare a sbattere DAVVERO per darci una bella svegliata.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo certo, puntiamo sul turismo, e appena Draghi vuole fare una riforma sacrosanta come quella dei Balneari che ad oggi senza Bando sono praticamente proprietari delle spiagge degli italiani (con ovvi servizi e competenze indecenti, tant'è che nessuno viene a farsi le vacanze al amre in Italia e con ottime ragioni) Salvini e Meloni che vogliono rivoluzionare l'Italia (SIGH!) si mettono contro.



Se Salvini e la Melona si oppongono ad una cosa fatta bene, segno meno per loro. Non sono inchiodato ideologicamente.

Certo che se al governo ne fanno bene 1 su 100, eh, insomma ...

Vedremo che sapranno fare (se glielo fanno fare), nel caso di vittoria, di certo non gli faccio sconti se le cose non mi tornano. Io voglio vedere un paese che riacquista fiducia e si rimette in moto, e non giudicherò solo dalle spiagge.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2022)

*Grillo: "Siamo nel caos. Presto verremo inghiottiti tutti in un buco nero, tutti i politici amalgamati in un'unica molecola. L'unica luce nelle tenebre è il vincolo al doppio mandato.
Giggino ' o cartelletta è pronto ad archiviarsi in qualche cartelletta della NATO. Se devo morire, io scelgo di non morire come una cartelletta."*


----------



## sunburn (23 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se Salvini e la Melona si oppongono ad una cosa fatta bene, segno meno per loro. Non sono inchiodato ideologicamente.
> 
> Certo che se al governo ne fanno bene 1 su 100, eh, insomma ...
> 
> Vedremo che sapranno fare (se glielo fanno fare), nel caso di vittoria, di certo non gli faccio sconti se le cose non mi tornano. Io voglio vedere un paese che riacquista fiducia e si rimette in moto, e non giudicherò solo dalle spiagge.


Ma, ad esempio, cosa ne pensi dei condoni fiscali, che saranno uno dei cavalli di battaglia? 
Voglio dire, a me che pago tasse su ogni centesimo che guadagno e che pretendo scontrino/fattura per ogni centesimo che spendo(anche a costo di sentir maledire me e tutta la mia discendenza da qui all’eternità) girano parecchio, eh.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo: "Siamo nel caos. Presto verremo inghiottiti tutti in un buco nero, tutti i politici amalgamati in un'unica molecola. L'unica luce nelle tenebre è il vincolo al doppio mandato.
> Giggino ' o cartelletta è pronto ad archiviarsi in qualche cartelletta della NATO. Se devo morire, io scelgo di non morire come una cartelletta."*


Le prime due frasi sono oggettivamente vere.
Questo paese nell'arco di 20 anni secondo me non esisterà più.
Avremo un nord ricco e un centro sud che sarà una grecia mezza degenerata in mano alla mafia e al malaffare


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2022)

La sinistra fa schifo e ok, invotabile e anti-italiani, ma onestamente se mi fossero vicini di casa non darei mai le chiavi a questo centrodestra, per di più in quella che sarà una delle più grandi crisi economiche di sempre. O si esce dall'eurozona (e se si esce sarà un'uscita al quale saremo costretti, indipendentemente da chi ci governa) o saremo sul serio la nuova Grecia.

Già Salvini e Berlusconi hanno parlato di Quota 41 e pensioni da 1000 euro. Con queste riforme, già è tanto se il governo dura un anno, ma la verità è che il loro obiettivo è mettere in difficoltà la Meloni. Un po' come quando Salvini voleva la Flat-Tax con i grillini, dopodichè al governo con Draghi lui stesso ci ha rinunciato "per il bene del paese", ma la verità è che era impossibile da chiedere.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma, ad esempio, cosa ne pensi dei condoni fiscali, che saranno uno dei cavalli di battaglia?
> Voglio dire, a me che pago tasse su ogni centesimo che guadagno e che pretendo scontrino/fattura per ogni centesimo che spendo(anche a costo di sentir maledire me e tutta la mia discendenza da qui all’eternità) girano parecchio, eh.



Vedo da questi ultimi post che già si parte con le crociate contro quella che era l'opposizione. Vabbé.

Non andiamo lontano, eh. Io c'ho il fegato spappolato per quelli che hanno governato finora.

Ma che cavolo vuoi che ne pensi. Discutere della singola misura non mi serve, vanno viste le cose nel complesso. Se mi fanno il condono fiscale e contemporaneamente mi azzerano l'evasione, potrebbe anche andarmi bene.

Ovviamente dubito, ma non ho capito la ratio di attaccare già adesso il CDX. Veniamo da 30 anni di degrado CSX, eh. Forse potreste spiegarmi come mai questo sentimento.


----------



## Albijol (23 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunque Silvione è scatenato. È la sua ultima campagna elettorale e darà il massimo


Già mi meravigliavo che fosse ancora in vita (ho fatto da. Badante a un parente strettissimo che aveva come lui lo scompenso cardiaco) ma negli ultimi mesi lo vedo rivigoriito. Pazzesco, chissà quante parti meccaniche avrà ormai.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> nessuno paese "ricco" ha il turismo come elemento principale della propria economia, quindi basterebbe questo per smentire la storiella dell'italia che puo compare solo di turismo, magari a campare ci campi ma sicuro non è il campare a cui siamo stati abituati fino ad ora. I posti dove si campa solo di turismo sono i posti in cui la gente ha un pil procapite bassissimo e non puo essere altrimenti perche se il tuo lavoro è vendere granite e cocco bello in spiaggia o fare le treccine alle turiste il risultato non puo essere che quello



Il turismo è il PERFETTO SURPLUS che dovrebbe far passare uno Stato industriale che se la passa bene, ad uno stato che se la passa benissimo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunque Silvione è scatenato. È la sua ultima campagna elettorale e darà il massimo



Ahahahahahahahhaha.
L' ultima.

Ahahahaha


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le prime due frasi sono oggettivamente vere.
> Questo paese nell'arco di 20 anni secondo me non esisterà più.
> Avremo un nord ricco e un centro sud che sarà una grecia mezza degenerata in mano alla mafia e al malaffare



L'Italia sarà una specie di messico europeo


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahhaha.
> L' ultima.
> 
> Ahahahaha


Silvio ha 85 anni, tra 5 anni vincerà la champions col Monza e lo faranno presidente del consiglio, all'eta di 120 anni alzerà la 4° e lo faranno PDR


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vedo da questi ultimi post che già si parte con le crociate contro quella che era l'opposizione. Vabbé.
> 
> Non andiamo lontano, eh. Io c'ho il fegato spappolato per quelli che hanno governato finora.
> 
> ...


ma pure discutendo nel complesso, basta andare a leggere il programma che la meloni ha messo online un secondo dopo la caduta del governo, 15 punti assurdi basati sulla fuffa antipiddina e di temi economici seri manco l'ombra  salvini che un secondo dopo la caduta del governo si fa riprendere nell'ufficio con le madonne e i gesu cristi sul muro che manco i maghi otelma delle reti private negli anni 90, berlusconi che ritorna on fire con le pensioni a 1000 euro e la storia degli alberi da piantare giusto per far felice i gretini. Il quadro generale è alquanto desolante a 360 gradi da destra e sinistra, su e giu, e si puo riassumere nello statalismo piu becero fatto di bonus e spesa pubblica a deficit


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure discutendo nel complesso, basta andare a leggere il programma che la meloni ha messo online un secondo dopo la caduta del governo, 15 punti assurdi basati sulla fuffa antipiddina e di temi economici seri manco l'ombra  salvini che un secondo dopo la caduta del governo si fa riprendere nell'ufficio con le madonne e i gesu cristi sul muro che manco i maghi otelma delle reti private negli anni 90, berlusconi che ritorna on fire con le pensioni a 1000 euro e la storia degli alberi da piantare giusto per far felice i gretini. Il quadro generale è alquanto desolante a 360 gradi da destra e sinistra, su e giu, e si puo riassumere nello statalismo piu becero fatti di bonus e spesa pubblica a deficit



E allora continua a sostenere il benessere e il buon governo che vediamo da un po' di tempo in qua, che accidente ti devo dire.

Non te ne prendere a male, non mi rivolgo a te in particolare, ma a me dà particolarmente sui nervi questa ideologia diffusa, dopo appena 1 giorno dal crollo di questa schifezza, e si cominci già ad essere "nostalgici" sottolinenando come i prossimi siano inadeguati, citando in special modo solo i membri della possibile controparte.

E teniamoci questi, allora.

Votate Letta+Speranza+Fratoianni+Renzi, o altri, e siete a posto. Io vedrò che fare sul momento.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2022)

PS
Già partita la macchina dell'apparato, vedo.

#ASTATAMELONA


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E allora continua a sostenere il benessere e il buon governo che vediamo da un po' di tempo in qua, che accidente ti devo dire.
> 
> Non te ne prendere a male, non mi rivolgo a te in particolare, ma a me dà particolarmente sui nervi questa ideologia diffusa, dopo appena 1 giorno dal crollo di questa schifezza, e si cominci già ad essere "nostalgici" sottolinenando come i prossimi siano inadeguati, citando in special modo solo i membri della possibile controparte.
> 
> ...


non me la prendo a male, ma non è che siccome la roba proposta dal cdx è fuffa conclamata allora uno automaticamente è per la fuffa conclamata della fazione opposta cioè del centro sinistra, ho detto che la questione è desolante a 360, entrambi gli schieramenti propongono la stessa cosa e cioè statalismo e spesa pubblica a deficit, quindi bonus a profusione l'unica cosa che cambia è il beneficiario del bonus, se voti cdx soldi in regalo per pensionati, per l'aziendina del cummenda che evade, se voti per il centro sinistra bonus ai 18 e reddito di cittadinanza. Come lo metti lo metti è la stessa offerta politica dal punto di vista economico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure discutendo nel complesso, basta andare a leggere il programma che la meloni ha messo online un secondo dopo la caduta del governo, 15 punti assurdi basati sulla fuffa antipiddina e di temi economici seri manco l'ombra  salvini che un secondo dopo la caduta del governo si fa riprendere nell'ufficio con le madonne e i gesu cristi sul muro che manco i maghi otelma delle reti private negli anni 90, berlusconi che ritorna on fire con le pensioni a 1000 euro e la storia degli alberi da piantare giusto per far felice i gretini. Il quadro generale è alquanto desolante a 360 gradi da destra e sinistra, su e giu, e si puo riassumere nello statalismo piu becero fatto di bonus e spesa pubblica a deficit



Se non altro è una bozza di programma  
Quello piddino (che a molti qui dentro misteriosamente piace) ,cosa offre più del punto 1,ovvero "saremo l'argine al fascismo" ?
Chiedo eh,magari hanno fatto un balzo in avanti riproponendo il programma elettorale di 12 anni fa


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure discutendo nel complesso, basta andare a leggere il programma che la meloni ha messo online un secondo dopo la caduta del governo, 15 punti assurdi basati sulla fuffa antipiddina e di temi economici seri manco l'ombra  salvini che un secondo dopo la caduta del governo si fa riprendere nell'ufficio con le madonne e i gesu cristi sul muro che manco i maghi otelma delle reti private negli anni 90, berlusconi che ritorna on fire con le pensioni a 1000 euro e la storia degli alberi da piantare giusto per far felice i gretini. Il quadro generale è alquanto desolante a 360 gradi da destra e sinistra, su e giu, e si puo riassumere nello statalismo piu becero fatto di bonus e spesa pubblica a deficit



Non ho ancora approfondito quanto scrivi.

Io in questi giorni mi ero deciso a dare una chance alla fascistella, perché dici cosi?

Non ho letto i 15 punti, non dirmi che pure FDI si è già lanciato su soluzioni economiche a livello prima elementare...

Va bene che la platea elettorale è composta da un buon 50% di ignorantssimi che si MERITANO di essere trattati da stupidini per venirne accalappiato il voto...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora approfondito quanto scrivi.
> 
> Io in questi giorni mi ero deciso a dare una chance alla fascistella, perché dici cosi?
> 
> Non ho letto i 15 punti, non dirmi che pure FDI si è già lanciato su soluzioni economiche a livello prima elementare...


se vuoi farti due risate vattelo a leggere, ti dico solo che il primo punto è il reddito alla natalità , il secondo punto è prima l'italia e gli italiani, 3 punto legalità con la chiusura campi nomadi, 4 no allo ius soli, 5 tutela della nostra identità dal processo di islamizzazione


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se vuoi farti due risate vattelo a leggere, ti dico solo che il primo punto è il reddito alla natalità , il secondo punto è prima l'italia e gli italiani, 3 punto legalità con la chiusura campi nomadi, 4 no allo ius soli, 5 tutela della nostra identità dal processo di islamizzazione



Dopo guardo...


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non me la prendo a male, ma non è che siccome la roba proposta dal cdx è fuffa conclamata allora uno automaticamente è per la fuffa conclamata della fazione opposta cioè del centro sinistra, ho detto che la questione è desolante a 360, entrambi gli schieramenti propongono la stessa cosa e cioè statalismo e spesa pubblica a deficit, quindi bonus a profusione l'unica cosa che cambia è il beneficiario del bonus, se voti cdx soldi in regalo per pensionati, per l'aziendina del cummenda che evade, se voti per il centro sinistra bonus ai 18 e reddito di cittadinanza. Come lo metti lo metti è la stessa offerta politica dal punto di vista economico



Va bene, allora siamo morti che camminano, siamo condannati.

Se non riusciamo a determinare il nostro futuro, siamo di fatto sotto una dittatura di sistema.

Comunque a me che me ne frega, sarà questione di tenere duro un altro po'.

Appena mia madre passa a miglior vita, il giorno dopo faccio armi e bagagli, vendo tutto e vi saluto, e mi trasferisco in una spiaggia a Rio, in attesa che mi raggiunga @diavoloINme.

Figurati se devo rimanere per un solo secondo in più in questa fogna dove conto lo zero assoluto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Noto comunque (con dispiacere) che la macchina del fango è subito partita.
Salvatori della patria da una parte,fascistelli dall'altra.

Poi qualcuno un giorno mi spiegherà perché questi famosi salvatori della patria,che da anni sguazzano all'interno della maggioranza,non hanno mai combinato una emerita fava.
In un modo o nell'altro governano sempre loro,l'Italia va sempre di più in caduta libera ma....la colpa è sempre degli altri,dei "fascistelli" in questo caso.

Fossi un loro elettore mi vergognerei tremendamente di farmi rubare il naso immaginario (il giochetto che si fa con i bambini)


----------



## sunburn (23 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vedo da questi ultimi post che già si parte con le crociate contro quella che era l'opposizione. Vabbé.
> 
> Non andiamo lontano, eh. Io c'ho il fegato spappolato per quelli che hanno governato finora.
> 
> ...


Io non attacco nessuno. Ho già dichiarato che, per me, sono tutti parimenti invotabili.
Ti ponevo la domanda perché tu hai dichiarato simpatie non ideologiche per il cdx e volevo capire che peso tu dia alla lotta all’evasione. Se tu avessi dichiarato simpatie non ideologiche per il csx ti avrei chiesto la tua opinione sui rapporti con banche e cooperative, sulla macelleria sociale attuata sin dal primo governo Prodi e via dicendo.

Ps: i condoni fiscali non sono solo “singole misure” ma un manifesto programmatico su come si intende affrontare uno dei cancri di questo Paese.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noto comunque (con dispiacere) che la macchina del fango è subito partita.
> Salvatori della patria da una parte,fascistelli dall'altra.
> 
> Poi qualcuno un giorno mi spiegherà perché questi famosi salvatori della patria,che da anni sguazzano all'interno della maggioranza,non hanno mai combinato una emerita fava.
> ...



Scusate se mi quoto ma è doveroso.
I salvatori della patria,quelli che governano,falliscono ma riescono a dare la colpa del loro malgoverno ai "fascistelli"


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusate se mi quoto ma è doveroso.
> I salvatori della patria,quelli che governano,falliscono ma riescono a dare la colpa del loro malgoverno ai "fascistelli"
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2728


eh ma i danni li ha fatti tutti Silvio 15 anni fa, loro li hanno solo ereditati .
Ste cose le sento anche in piccolo nei comuni.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non attacco nessuno. Ho già dichiarato che, per me, sono tutti parimenti invotabili.
> Ti ponevo la domanda perché tu hai dichiarato simpatie non ideologiche per il cdx e volevo capire che peso tu dia alla lotta all’evasione. Se tu avessi dichiarato simpatie non ideologiche per il csx ti avrei chiesto la tua opinione sui rapporti con banche e cooperative, sulla macelleria sociale attuata sin dal primo governo Prodi e via dicendo.
> 
> Ps: i condoni fiscali non sono solo “singole misure” ma un manifesto programmatico su come si intende affrontare uno dei cancri di questo Paese.



Non sono in grado di dare spiegazioni. Non posso competere con chi ne sa sicuramente più di me in materia.

Come ti ripeto, ho smesso di studiare programmi politici e altre cialtronerie. Tanto fanno tutti bene a parole. La lotta all'evasione è essenziale, ma se prima non risistemi la giustizia, non serve a una segaccia nulla, e chi evade la fa franca. Per dirne una.

Giudicherò con i fatti, da quello che sento sulla mia pelle, punto. Non è possibile scrivere nero su bianco come eliminare il degrado.

L'unica legge puntuale sulla quale posso esprimere un parere, e che mi gratificherebbe, sarebbe la riapertura dei bordelli.

Già solo con quella risistemi tante cose, a partire dalla gente un po' più contenta e meno frustrata. Più contentezza, più voglia di lavorare e meno voglia di delinquere. Più lavoro e meno delinquenza, più alzi il PIL. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sono in grado di dare spiegazioni. Non posso competere con chi ne sa sicuramente più di me in materia.
> 
> Come ti ripeto, ho smesso di studiare programmi politici e altre cialtronerie. Tanto fanno tutti bene a parole. La lotta all'evasione è essenziale, ma se prima non risistemi la giustizia, non serve a una segaccia nulla, e chi evade la fa franca. Per dirne una.
> 
> ...


Se ti candidi hai il mio voto


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure discutendo nel complesso, basta andare a leggere il programma che la meloni ha messo online un secondo dopo la caduta del governo, 15 punti assurdi basati sulla fuffa antipiddina e di temi economici seri manco l'ombra  salvini che un secondo dopo la caduta del governo si fa riprendere nell'ufficio con le madonne e i gesu cristi sul muro che manco i maghi otelma delle reti private negli anni 90, berlusconi che ritorna on fire con le pensioni a 1000 euro e la storia degli alberi da piantare giusto per far felice i gretini. Il quadro generale è alquanto desolante a 360 gradi da destra e sinistra, su e giu, e si puo riassumere nello statalismo piu becero fatto di bonus e spesa pubblica a deficit


Azione (Calenda) ha twittato un programma in 20 punti interessante.
Io ho deciso di votare per lui da un paio d'anni ormai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noto comunque (con dispiacere) che la macchina del fango è subito partita.
> Salvatori della patria da una parte,fascistelli dall'altra.
> 
> Poi qualcuno un giorno mi spiegherà perché questi famosi salvatori della patria,che da anni sguazzano all'interno della maggioranza,non hanno mai combinato una emerita fava.
> ...


è il divide et impera, quelli dicono si allo ius soli e quegli altri dicono no, quelli vogliono il grembiule giallo e quegli altri quello nero, quelli dicono si a valsoia e gli altri no  pero sui temi economici vanno d'amore e d'accordo, soldi e bonus e spese a deficit cambiano solo i destinatari, poi chi pagherà non si sa...


----------



## sunburn (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noto comunque (con dispiacere) che la macchina del fango è subito partita.
> Salvatori della patria da una parte,fascistelli dall'altra.
> 
> Poi qualcuno un giorno mi spiegherà perché questi famosi salvatori della patria,che da anni sguazzano all'interno della maggioranza,non hanno mai combinato una emerita fava.
> ...


Non so se mi son perso qualche commento, ma mi sembra che siano state espresse opinioni in modo educato e mi sembra anche abbastanza fattuali.
Sarà una campagna elettorale da mercato delle vacche in cui ogni partito offrirà vantaggi personali diretti a determinate categorie senza proporre soluzioni ai reali problemi del Paese.
Quindi il voto dipenderà da questioni di vantaggi personali e/o da scelte ideologiche su temi che, in un Paese normale, dovrebbero essere diversi gradini sotto rispetto a tematiche come lotta all’evasione/corruzione/criminalità organizzata, politiche energetiche, politiche del lavoro, politiche sociali, politiche per migliorare l’efficienza dell’apparato statale ecc ecc ecc.
Questo vale per TUTTI i partiti che si presenteranno alla prossime elezioni.
Questa, purtroppo, sarà l’offerta ed è inutile offendersi se la critica colpisce la parte politica per la quale si simpatizza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Azione (Calenda) ha twittato un programma in 20 punti interessante.
> Io ho deciso di votare per lui da un paio d'anni ormai.


si ma pure quell'altro ondivago di calenda, potra fare pure i 20 punti piu belli e sensati di sto mondo, ma se va a raccattare in giro le gemini e brunetta mi fa cascare la balle sotto i piedi.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Va bene, allora siamo morti che camminano, siamo condannati.
> 
> Se non riusciamo a determinare il nostro futuro, siamo di fatto sotto una dittatura di sistema.
> 
> ...


Pensa a mamma ora.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Azione (Calenda) ha twittato un programma in 20 punti interessante.
> Io ho deciso di votare per lui da un paio d'anni ormai.



Anche io lo scrissi un paio di anni fa, però boh... azione avrà una percentuale bassa, sarebbe quasi un voto sprecato.
Vedremo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche io lo scrissi un paio di anni fa, però boh... azione avrà una percentuale bassa, sarebbe quasi un voto sprecato.
> Vedremo


il voto utile o il votare il meno peggio ormai si è dimostrato inutile se non dannoso, se il programma di calenda o di qualsiasi altro partito "piccolo" lo condividi, votalo, è un segnale, significa che c'è una domanda verso quei temi, quei punti programmatrici e di conseguenza ci sarà un'offerta politica


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se vuoi farti due risate vattelo a leggere, ti dico solo che il primo punto è il reddito alla natalità , il secondo punto è prima l'italia e gli italiani, 3 punto legalità con la chiusura campi nomadi, 4 no allo ius soli, 5 tutela della nostra identità dal processo di islamizzazione



Sono andato a dare una spulciata, beh delle cose che scrivi tu qui sopra onestamente me ne frega una beata minchia.
Sono abbastanza sicuro che gli immigrati ci saranno, serviranno e arriveranno, qualsiasi programma politico o intenzioni uno abbia, andrà cosi.
Inutile perdere tempo ed energie su cose già chiare.

Ho visto che propongono amcora sta mingghiaaa di flat tax al 15%, mamma che palle, non serve nemmeno la calcolatrice, bastano 3 secondi 3, di calcoli a mente per capire che non è fattibile.
Vogliono fare una sorta di 15% incrementale in base alla dichiarazione dell' anno precedente, che servirebbe a far emergere il nero, non è un'idea folle, ma non funzionerà, ovviamente.
Fatta la legge trovato l' inganno.

I politici possono provare ad intortare i più creduloni, ma se alla Stato servono 500 mld all' anno per mandare avanti la baracca, qualsiasi formula matematica useranno per la riscossione delle tasse, sempre 500 mld serviranno.
Fumo negli occhi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non so se mi son perso qualche commento, ma mi sembra che siano state espresse opinioni in modo educato e mi sembra anche abbastanza fattuali.
> Sarà una campagna elettorale da mercato delle vacche in cui ogni partito offrirà vantaggi personali diretti a determinate categorie senza proporre soluzioni ai reali problemi del Paese.
> Quindi il voto dipenderà da questioni di vantaggi personali e/o da scelte ideologiche su temi che, in un Paese normale, dovrebbero essere diversi gradini sotto rispetto a tematiche come lotta all’evasione/corruzione/criminalità organizzata, politiche energetiche, politiche del lavoro, politiche sociali, politiche per migliorare l’efficienza dell’apparato statale ecc ecc ecc.
> Questo vale per TUTTI i partiti che si presenteranno alla prossime elezioni.
> *Questa, purtroppo, sarà l’offerta ed è inutile offendersi se la critica colpisce la parte politica per la quale si simpatizza.*



Offendersi ? Faccio semplicemente notare determinate cose che per me sono FONDAMENTALI.
Per esempio mi chiedo qual è il senso di votare per un partito/coalizione come la sx e il pd che hanno già governato ampiamente per quasi tutto l'ultimo decennio.
Governato bene ? Non direi,altrimenti il paese non versava in queste condizioni.
Eppure si continua a dar credito a questi lestofanti.

Per la cronaca,non simpatizzo neanche per la parte opposta a dx (tempo fa avevo dato voto ai grillini,vedi tu),però se non altro loro (dx) NON hanno governato (escludendo la parentesi di Salvini coni 5stelle) e posso dargli almeno il beneficio del dubbio.
Agli altri a sx zero proprio,hanno già governato per anni,male,e non vedo perchè affidargli nuovamente le chiavi del paese.
Ma questo è solo il mio pensiero.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Offendersi ? Faccio semplicemente notare determinate cose che per me sono FONDAMENTALI.
> Per esempio mi chiedo qual è il senso di votare per un partito/coalizione come la sx e il pd che hanno già governato ampiamente per quasi tutto l'ultimo decennio.
> Governato bene ? Non direi,altrimenti il paese non versava in queste condizioni.
> Eppure si continua a dar credito a questi lestofanti.
> ...



Capisco cosa vuoi dire.
Io della sinistra italiana apprezzo il non lucrare sulle questioni economiche, l'estremo realismo. 
Mentre invece la destra italiana continua da lustri ad illudere l' elettore di fantomatici tagli di tasse o di soluzioni fantasiose.
Odio le bugie, il prendere il per il culo la gente, e anche se lo dicessero senza malignità peggio ancora, vorrebbe dire sarebbero degli ignoranti totali, quindi inadatti a fare qualunque cosa.

Di contro, la sinistra si perde tra finocchi, lesbiche e ius soli vari, quando le priorità sono SEMPRE altre 
Vivono in un mondo tutto loro, al contrario la destra su tanti temi appaiono molto più vicini alla gente comune, che è la cosa più importante di tutte, se sincera e non strumentale per acchiappare voti.

È un bel marasma, insomma.

Ma dal punto di vista economico, come detto sopra, ha sempre idee abbastanza folli, che mqgari nel brevissimo sembrano fenomenali ma poi sul lungo portano a situazioni molto peggiori 

Vedremo


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> eh ma i danni li ha fatti tutti Silvio 15 anni fa, loro li hanno solo ereditati .
> Ste cose le sento anche in piccolo nei comuni.


Silvio ha paralizzato il paese per 20 anni per tutelare i suoi interessi.
Degni di menzione:
La legge Sirchia (+)
La nomina dei Commissari Europei Monti e Bonino (+)
Poi, per me tutto il resto da dimenticare.
Nominate marionette. 
La Gardini me la sogno di notte, ma una portavoce di partito che in periodo di scalate finanziarie non sa cosa sia la Consob dice tutto. Poi, più di recente, nominó alcune belle ma anche brave, da combattimento. 
Laura Ravetto (+++++), Lara Comi (-----).
Maggioranze bulgare con cui potevi rovesciare il paese. Occasioni perse.
Liberismo solo a parole.
Tanti, molti caxxi propri.
Polo delle Libertà che diventa Polo dei Divieti. Eluana Englaro... Che schifo.
Unica libertà quella di continuare ad evadere le tasse.
Berluskaiser è finito si assediato da magistrati politicizzati, ma nessun tycoon ha mai fatto quello che ha fatto lui.


----------



## Devil man (23 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Azione (Calenda) ha twittato un programma in 20 punti interessante.
> Io ho deciso di votare per lui da un paio d'anni ormai.


Mi sbaglio Brunetta si è trasferito li ?


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire.
> Io della sinistra italiana apprezzo il non lucrare sulle questioni economiche, l'estremo realismo.
> Mentre invece la destra italiana continua da lustri ad illudere l' elettore di fantomatici tagli di tasse o di soluzioni fantasiose.
> Odio le bugie, il prendere il per il culo la gente, e anche se lo dicessero senza malignità peggio ancora, vorrebbe dire sarebbero degli ignoranti totali, quindi inadatti a fare qualunque cosa.
> ...


Qui prendo le parti della destra (quella vera, non quella italiana) e del rigore (mica sostenevo Draghi per niente).
La sinistra non lucra su temi economici? Ni.
Certo, non ti illude su una riduzione delle tasse, ma eccede sul lato opposto nel giochino del mettere un balzello su ogni possibile cazzatella e così facendo finisce col rendersi antipatica.
Poi io, dipendente tassato alla fonte, da un lato dico che pagare le tasse è (idealmente) bello alla Tomaso Padova Schioppa, perché con le tasse si pagano i servizi erogati. Ed i servizi ci devono essere. 
Ma i servizi devono anche funzionare. E la Funzione Pubblica qualche problemino ce lo ha. Né la destra né la sinistra riescono o provano a risolverlo.
Dall'altro dico che magari, per mettere alla prova il senso civico degli italiani (ah ah ah!), bisognerebbe togliere la tassazione alla fonte e vedere quanti farebbero il proprio dovere civico. 
Salterebbe il banco il giorno dopo!
Fine dei servizi pubblici. 
Privatizzazione completa. Come piacerebbe ad alcuni, ma che lo fanno di nascosto, perché a parole promettono tutto a tutti.
Ma come direbbe Draghi: siete pronti? Siete pronti? Perché poi quando privatizzi tutto voglio vederti a lamentarti di Pregliasco che butta fuori i coviddi!


----------



## Andris (23 Luglio 2022)

oggi è il compleanno di Mattarella

a Camere sciolte, sei pure simpatico va


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2022)

Il Berlusca sogna ancora il Quirinale. Mattarella sette anni non li fa.

E' il piano del Berlusca dall'inizio, per questo i suoi lo hanno preservato facendo bruciare la Casellati al suo posto.


----------



## sunburn (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Offendersi ? Faccio semplicemente notare determinate cose che per me sono FONDAMENTALI.
> Per esempio mi chiedo qual è il senso di votare per un partito/coalizione come la sx e il pd che hanno già governato ampiamente per quasi tutto l'ultimo decennio.
> Governato bene ? Non direi,altrimenti il paese non versava in queste condizioni.
> Eppure si continua a dar credito a questi lestofanti.
> ...


Il (non)senso te l’ho spiegato: il 90% delle persone, di qualunque schieramento, non vota sulla base di un’idea di Paese ma per interesse personale-di categoria e/o per scelta ideologica su alcuni temi(solitamente immigrazione, diritti civili ecc). 
Sul resto del tuo post, da quando seguo la politica con un minimo di cognizione, quindi all’incirca gli ultimi vent’anni, ho sentito il discorso che fai sul “diamo il beneficio del dubbio” da parte di elettori di ogni orientamento politico, così come li ho sentiti dire che la vittoria del capo politico del proprio schieramento avrebbe fatto svoltare il Paese mentre la vittoria del capo politico dello schieramento opposto avrebbe determinato l’estinzione dell’Umanità.
Una volta posso avere il dubbio che magari abbiano ragione, già la seconda mmmh, alla terza…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2022)

*Francesca Pascale: "Io e Paola Turci ce ne andremo immediatamente dall'Italia se vincono Salvini e Meloni"*


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Francesca Pascale: "Io e Paola Turci ce ne andremo immediatamente dall'Italia se vincono Salvini e Meloni"*


speriamo vincano


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mi sbaglio Brunetta si è trasferito li ?


Sembrerebbe.

Anche la Gelmini? ... Boh! 
Credo sia epidermicamente antipatica al mondo intero.
Non capisco se abbia anche delle qualità


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Berlusca sogna ancora il Quirinale. Mattarella sette anni non li fa.
> 
> E' il piano del Berlusca dall'inizio, per questo i suoi lo hanno preservato facendo bruciare la Casellati al suo posto.


Infatti, e attenzione che il cavaliere si candida al senato. Ritorno delle tangenti ai parlamentari in vista?


----------



## Mika (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Francesca Pascale: "Io e Paola Turci ce ne andremo immediatamente dall'Italia se vincono Salvini e Meloni"*


Allora voto la Meloni così magari altri li seguono


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Francesca Pascale: "Io e Paola Turci ce ne andremo immediatamente dall'Italia se vincono Salvini e Meloni"*


Non voterei il cosiddetto centrodestra neanche a pagamento ma se ciò mi assicurasse l'espatrio immediato e senza condizioni di tutto il mondo dello spettacolo italiano ci farei un pensierino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non voterei il cosiddetto centrodestra neanche a pagamento ma se ciò mi assicurasse l'espatrio immediato e senza condizioni di tutto il mondo dello spettacolo italiano ci farei un pensierino.



Se avessi la certezza totale che i Ferragnez se ne vanno dal paese pagherei anche una somma a tre cifre.


----------



## Goro (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Berlusca sogna ancora il Quirinale. Mattarella sette anni non li fa.
> 
> E' il piano del Berlusca dall'inizio, per questo i suoi lo hanno preservato facendo bruciare la Casellati al suo posto.


Ma non esiste un limite per pensionare lui e gli altri 90enni obbligatoriamente? Perché non c'è una legge del genere? Perché gente miliardaria conserva il diritto al lavoro? La madre di Silvio è arrivata a 100 anni, quindi i geni più le sue cure ci indicano che Silvio stesso ci importunerà per almeno un'altra decina di anni


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se avessi la certezza totale che i Ferragnez se ne vanno dal paese pagherei anche una somma a tre cifre.


dovrebbero chiudergli l'account più che altro, anche dall'ammeriga rompevano i cocones


----------



## sunburn (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Francesca Pascale: "Io e Paola Turci ce ne andremo immediatamente dall'Italia se vincono Salvini e Meloni"*


Ma a proposito, me lo son perso io o non è stato aperto un thread sul matrimonio della ex di Silvione con Paola Turci?
Quando ho sentito la notizia, son corso qui per leggere il thread e ci son rimasto parecchio male a non trovarlo… Sarebbe stato un thread epocale, di quelli che segnano la Storia di Internet e, probabilmente, dell’Umanità tutta.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma a proposito, me lo son perso io o non è stato aperto un thread sul matrimonio della ex di Silvione con Paola Turci?
> Quando ho sentito la notizia, son corso qui per leggere il thread e ci son rimasto parecchio male a non trovarlo… Sarebbe stato un thread epocale, di quelli che segnano la Storia di Internet e, probabilmente, dell’Umanità tutta.


ci rifaremo al Fascina-Rubacuori, o ancora meglio come ipotizzava qualcuno al Berlusconi-Galliani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2022)

*Mulé a Toti: "Sei un Di Battista un po' in sovrappeso."

Toti: "Questo è body shaming"*


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mulé a Toti: "Sei un Di Battista un po' in sovrappeso."
> 
> Toti: "Questo è body shaming"*


Non credo di avere abbastanza insulti per entrambi quindi mi limito a ridere della disperazione di Toti di fronte alla prospettiva della falcidia elettorale del famoso e mitologico "centro".


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2022)

Che trashhhhh


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2022)

*Di Battista sta valutando di candidarsi. Come ha detto su un video postato sui canali social, deciderà se farlo o meno.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Battista sta valutando di candidarsi. Come ha detto su un video postato sui canali social, deciderà se farlo o meno.*


Ed ora si che cambiano gli equilibri! Sicuramente il M5S finirà in doppia cifra, Di Battista è una macchina delle piazze.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Battista sta valutando di candidarsi. Come ha detto su un video postato sui canali social, deciderà se farlo o meno.*



Non l' avrei mai detto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ed ora si che cambiano gli equilibri! Sicuramente il M5S finirà in doppia cifra, Di Battista è una macchina delle piazze.



E soprattutto,cosa FONDAMENTALE,con Di Battista in campo non ci sarà MAI l'alleanza con il piddì.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Battista sta valutando di candidarsi. Come ha detto su un video postato sui canali social, deciderà se farlo o meno.*


A questo punto i draghiani dissidenti de L'Alternativa, facessero meglio a tornare alla base ed implorare Grillo di cambiare il regolamento. Con il ritorno di Dibba al M5S non prenderebbero nemmeno l'1%, visto che alla fine erano tutti suoi nostalgici.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E soprattutto,cosa FONDAMENTALE,con Di Battista in campo non ci sarà MAI l'alleanza con il piddì.


Mah, mi sembra l'ennesimo sinistroide e tra l'altro lo vedo troppo vicino a Bersani (a Di Martedì disse che lo avrebbe votato) e, quindi, vicino a Speranza (il peggio del peggio). Personalmente, non lo voterei mai. Però con lui i grillini potrebbero rubare qualcosa alla Meloni, secondo me. In ogni caso, lo stimo per aver fatto ca.are sotto Speranza un po' di anni fa e per poco non finiva a rissa.

Oh, comunque si preannuncia uno show il prossimo parlamento tra Di Battista alla Camera e Berlusconi al senato.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E soprattutto,cosa FONDAMENTALE,con Di Battista in campo non ci sarà MAI l'alleanza con il piddì.


quelle sono dichiarazioni alla Scaroni, pure Hitler se avesse convenienza si alleerebbe col PD


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra l'ennesimo sinistroide e tra l'altro lo vedo troppo vicino a Bersani (a Di Martedì disse che lo avrebbe votato) e, quindi, vicino a Speranza (il peggio del peggio). Personalmente, non lo voterei mai. Però con lui i grillini potrebbero rubare qualcosa alla Meloni, secondo me. In ogni caso, lo stimo per aver fatto ca.are sotto Speranza un po' di anni fa e per poco non finiva a rissa.
> 
> *Oh, comunque si preannuncia uno show il prossimo parlamento tra Di Battista alla Camera e Berlusconi al senato.*


Mi correggo, li vedremo entrambi al senato. Che show!  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quelle sono dichiarazioni alla Scaroni, pure Hitler se avesse convenienza si alleerebbe col PD



Nono,direi che è quasi una certezza  
ma in fondo lo sanno anche i sassi,se i 5stelle vogliono risorgere,devono tornare la forza anti-sistema di 5 anni fa


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2022)

Oh comunque consoliamoci, nella prossima legislatura il senato diventerà un vero e proprio show evento tipo pay per view. Salvini-Letta-Berlusconi-Di Battista e forse Paragone e Renzi (quest'ultimo spero di no) tutti nello stesso luogo e nello stesso tempo. Ogni seduta sarà imperdibile. Finalmente si torna ai nomi forti, per quanto imbarazzanti possano essere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2022)

Ragazzi questa è la più trash delle notizie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

*Marta Fascina, la compagna di Berlusconi, posta una canzone di De Andrè su un nano, con la frase "i nani hanno il cuore troppo vicino al buco del c.." e la frase "Roma non premia i traditori". Il nano in questione è Brunetta.*


----------



## smallball (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questa è la più trash delle notizie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Marta Fascina, la compagna di Berlusconi, posta una canzone di De Andrè su un nano, con la frase "i nani hanno il cuore troppo vicino al buco del c.." e la frase "Roma non premia i traditori". Il nano in questione è Brunetta.*


Questa campagna elettorale sarà il festival del trash


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oh comunque consoliamoci, nella prossima legislatura il senato diventerà un vero e proprio show evento tipo pay per view. Salvini-Letta-Berlusconi-Di Battista e forse Paragone e Renzi (quest'ultimo spero di no) tutti nello stesso luogo e nello stesso tempo. Ogni seduta sarà imperdibile. Finalmente si torna ai nomi forti, per quanto imbarazzanti possano essere.


Ottimo.
Chiedo ad un amico informatico se riesce ad indirizzare il Megasatan su certe coordinate in un preciso momento.


----------



## livestrong (23 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> nessuno paese "ricco" ha il turismo come elemento principale della propria economia, quindi basterebbe questo per smentire la storiella dell'italia che puo compare solo di turismo, magari a campare ci campi ma sicuro non è il campare a cui siamo stati abituati fino ad ora. I posti dove si campa solo di turismo sono i posti in cui la gente ha un pil procapite bassissimo e non puo essere altrimenti perche se il tuo lavoro è vendere granite e cocco bello in spiaggia o fare le treccine alle turiste il risultato non puo essere che quello


Paragoni l'italia con altri paesi al mondo, ma nessun altro paese al mondo ha il nostro patrimonio artistico. Un turismo ben gestito porta introiti, investimenti stranieri, eccellenze anche a livello accademico. Ogni paese deve investire sulle proprie peculiarità. Gli usa basano la loro economia su tutt'altro perché da far vedere ai turisti tutt'al più possono avere qualche cactus o stellette sul pavimento.


----------



## livestrong (23 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questa è la più trash delle notizie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Marta Fascina, la compagna di Berlusconi, posta una canzone di De Andrè su un nano, con la frase "i nani hanno il cuore troppo vicino al buco del c.." e la frase "Roma non premia i traditori". Il nano in questione è Brunetta.*


Come se poi suo marito fosse un Adone


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questa è la più trash delle notizie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Marta Fascina, la compagna di Berlusconi, posta una canzone di De Andrè su un nano, con la frase "i nani hanno il cuore troppo vicino al buco del c.." e la frase "Roma non premia i traditori". Il nano in questione è Brunetta.*



Eh, te lo dice una che se ne intende bene di distanze tra il buco del kulo e il cuore, visto che probabilmente ha sperimentato lunghezze di mandinghi esuberanti.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra l'ennesimo sinistroide e tra l'altro lo vedo troppo vicino a Bersani (a Di Martedì disse che lo avrebbe votato) e, quindi, vicino a Speranza (il peggio del peggio). Personalmente, non lo voterei mai. Però con lui i grillini potrebbero rubare qualcosa alla Meloni, secondo me. In ogni caso, lo stimo per aver fatto ca.are sotto Speranza un po' di anni fa e per poco non finiva a rissa.
> 
> Oh, comunque si preannuncia uno show il prossimo parlamento tra Di Battista alla Camera e Berlusconi al senato.


Appunto, ha attaccato gravemente Speranza in pubblico a telecamere accese e poi lo cerca per formare alleanze? 
Fosse così sarebbe molto meglio che non ritorni mai più in politica, come caso isolato di persona che rinuncia realmente ad alte/altissime posizioni (perché con quel 33% scorso a lui sarebbe facilmente toccato un ministero). 

Se vuole tornare, lui e Conte devono mettersi d'accordo e restare soli nel pre e soprattutto nel post elezioni; quindi perdere le elezioni, lasciare che Meloni diventi presidente e con quel 12% continuare a dare voce a sto partito, ritornando a dare quella che in origine sembrava avere una forma con una serie di Idee, a prescindere che siano buone o scarsissime. Insomma nel concreto non faranno una mazza, come tutti d'altronde, ma almeno sarebbe una voce realmente distinta nel coro fognario della politica italiana. 

Se vanno con l'idea "dobbiamo impedire il peggio, che Meloni prenda il controllo del paese: cerchiamo alleanze" sbagliano concettualmente in partenza, che è stato lo stesso sbaglio fatto negli ultimi anni


----------



## Milanoide (24 Luglio 2022)

Cmnq, vedendo il comunicato di Di Battista, sembra serenamente avviato su un percorso di "non serve essere eletti in parlamento per fare politica" (parte del video contro i politici di professione).

Incolpa della caduta del governo massimamente Di Maio e Draghi stesso.

A mio parere, Di Ba sbaglia nel colpevolizzare Draghi per non aver fatto sufficientemente "il politico", per non aver ammorbidito i toni. 
Draghi non è un politico. Ed ha giustamente sferzato fino all'ultimo i politici (?) (Diciamo i politicanti che ci troviamo). Ennesima figura tecnica chiamata a fare ciò che i politici non hanno il coraggio di fare.
Traduzione per i non capenti: "Sono qui a fare il vostro lavoro sporco e mi rompere anche i cojotes?"


----------



## Sam (24 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora approfondito quanto scrivi.
> 
> *Io in questi giorni mi ero deciso a dare una chance alla fascistella, perché dici cosi?*
> 
> ...


La Meloni è fascista quanto io sono Marilyn Monroe.
Anzi, forse c'è più possibilità per me, che per lei.


Detto ciò, che desolazione il panorama dei partiti politici.
Non so se mi fanno più vomitare i trasformisti della destra come Salvini e Meloni, i poltronari di sinistra come Letta o il vuoto cosmico del centro come Bonino e Calenda.
La Bonino tra l'altro penso sia il top: è passata dalla fase ribelle in cui usava il grinder per tritare l'erba a Pannella, a leccare il culo ad un finanziere giudeo come Soros.

Meglio l'atomica, Dio Santo. Almeno si fa tabula rasa.


----------



## vota DC (24 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra l'ennesimo sinistroide e tra l'altro lo vedo troppo vicino a Bersani (a Di Martedì disse che lo avrebbe votato) e, quindi, vicino a Speranza (il peggio del peggio). Personalmente, non lo voterei mai. Però con lui i grillini potrebbero rubare qualcosa alla Meloni, secondo me. In ogni caso, lo stimo per aver fatto ca.are sotto Speranza un po' di anni fa e per poco non finiva a rissa.
> 
> Oh, comunque si preannuncia uno show il prossimo parlamento tra Di Battista alla Camera e Berlusconi al senato.


La cosa assurda è che Bersani ex PCI è stato uno dei ministri più a destra della seconda repubblica: i suoi decreti nel secondo governo Prodi hanno liberalizzato qualcosa invece di fare regali ad amichetti incapaci di fare impresa e ha persino abolito i costi di ricarica del cellulare (10 euro ogni ricarica) che qualsiasi altro ministro avrebbe tenuto.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che Bersani ex PCI è stato uno dei ministri più a destra della seconda repubblica: i suoi decreti nel secondo governo Prodi hanno liberalizzato qualcosa invece di fare regali ad amichetti incapaci di fare impresa e ha persino abolito i costi di ricarica del cellulare (10 euro ogni ricarica) che qualsiasi altro ministro avrebbe tenuto.


Bersani è destra economica che si atteggia a sinistra politica, con schiere di sessantenni e settantenni pronte a crederci: nostalgia canaglia, di quando il nemico era Abberluscone e "noi eravamo quarantenni".


----------



## Mika (24 Luglio 2022)

Da qui al 23 settembre (visto che il 24 c'è il silenzio elettorale) quante ne leggeremo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Paragoni l'italia con altri paesi al mondo, ma nessun altro paese al mondo ha il nostro patrimonio artistico. Un turismo ben gestito porta introiti, investimenti stranieri, eccellenze anche a livello accademico. Ogni paese deve investire sulle proprie peculiarità. Gli usa basano la loro economia su tutt'altro perché da far vedere ai turisti tutt'al più possono avere qualche cactus o stellette sul pavimento.


è un dato di fatto che paesi industrializzati non hanno il turismo come pilastro fondamentale della loro economia, al max è la terza voce. Poi sta spocchia di dire che l'italia è il paese piu bello del mondo dovremmo farcela pure passare, mi ricorda molto galliani e berlusconi con le magliette del milan con su scritto "il club piu titolato del mondo"  poi un bel giorno ci siamo svegliati e non lo eravamo piu.
Che il settore turistico vada migliorato premiando l'efficienza è sacrosanto pero dire che si puo campare solo di quello garantendo a 60 mil di persone il tenore di vita a cui sono stati abituati negli ultimi 40 anni è una enorme bugia.
Il turismo non si vende da solo, devi fare opera di convincimento sulla gente per invogliarla a venire, devi convincere che il mare di gallipoli è piu bello di quello delle canarie, mentre la tecnologia all'avanguardia quella si vende da sola e la puoi proteggere con i brevetti; google, apple, microsfot, amazon, gli smartphone, il pc con cui sto scrivendo, il server su cui è ospitato questo forum è tutta roba tecnologica di cui ormai un occidentale non puo vivere senza e guarda un pò è tutta roba progettata e costruita fuori dall'italia, quindi ogni 100 euro di spesa tecnologica che un italiano fa la stragrande maggioranza di quei soldi finisce nelle tasche di industrie non italiane.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che Bersani ex PCI è stato uno dei ministri più a destra della seconda repubblica: i suoi decreti nel secondo governo Prodi hanno liberalizzato qualcosa invece di fare regali ad amichetti incapaci di fare impresa e ha persino abolito i costi di ricarica del cellulare (10 euro ogni ricarica) che qualsiasi altro ministro avrebbe tenuto.



Alla fine le ultime cose buone in Italia le ha fatte proprio Bersani a pensarci. Col senno di poi si è preso tanta di quella melma ingiustamente visto ciò che è arrivato dopo.


----------



## UDG (24 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ed ora si che cambiano gli equilibri! Sicuramente il M5S finirà in doppia cifra, Di Battista è una macchina delle piazze.


L'unica speranza per i 5 stelle è Di Battista


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che Bersani ex PCI è stato uno dei ministri più a destra della seconda repubblica: i suoi decreti nel secondo governo Prodi hanno liberalizzato qualcosa invece di fare regali ad amichetti incapaci di fare impresa e ha persino abolito i costi di ricarica del cellulare (10 euro ogni ricarica) che qualsiasi altro ministro avrebbe tenuto.


Ma io non ce l'ho con Bersani, che mi è sempre sembrato anche una brava persona in confronto agli altri. Però se supporti lui, appoggi anche melme tipo Speranza. Se si liberasse di quest'ultimo sarebbe sicuramente più presentabile.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è un dato di fatto che paesi industrializzati non hanno il turismo come pilastro fondamentale della loro economia, al max è la terza voce. Poi sta spocchia di dire che l'italia è il paese piu bello del mondo dovremmo farcela pure passare, mi ricorda molto galliani e berlusconi con le magliette del milan con su scritto "il club piu titolato del mondo"  poi un bel giorno ci siamo svegliati e non lo eravamo piu.
> Che il settore turistico vada migliorato premiando l'efficienza è sacrosanto pero dire che si puo campare solo di quello garantendo a 60 mil di persone il tenore di vita a cui sono stati abituati negli ultimi 40 anni è una enorme bugia.
> Il turismo non si vende da solo, devi fare opera di convincimento sulla gente per invogliarla a venire, devi convincere che il mare di gallipoli è piu bello di quello delle canarie, mentre la tecnologia all'avanguardia quella si vende da sola e la puoi proteggere con i brevetti; google, apple, microsfot, amazon, gli smartphone, il pc con cui sto scrivendo, il server su cui è ospitato questo forum è tutta roba tecnologica di cui ormai un occidentale non puo vivere senza e guarda un pò è tutta roba progettata e costruita fuori dall'italia, quindi ogni 100 euro di spese tecnologica che un italiano fa la stragrande maggioranza di quei soldi finisce nelle tasche di industrie non italiane.



Non comprendo il fatto che continuate a dire che l'itaglia non è il paese più bello del mondo. Lo dicono tutti, ed è unanimanente riconosciuto.

Non esiste un altro paese che ha una varietà di paesaggi come il nostro, dalle terre brulle e deserte della Sicilia fino ai ghiacciai delle Alpi.

La nostra varietà del territorio, le nostre tradizioni, le nostre radici e la storia, la cultura e le città d'arte.

A volte sembra che questo pensiero faccia parte del degrado programmato del quale siamo vittime, continuare a convincerci che facciamo schifo non solo come cittadini ma anche come territorio.

Certo che se importiamo reggimenti di risorse dal Nordafrica, che si mettono a pisciare nel lago di Garda, te le saluto queste bellezze.

Quando io dico che POTREMMO campare di turismo, non è una scemenza. Non DOBBIAMO farlo, e questo è un altro discorso.

Per quanto riguarda la tecnologia, inutile avere ingegno se poi non c'è lavoro e le menti migliori vanno all'estero. Nel panorama che vivo io, è stata fatta terra bruciata di aziende tecnologiche, vendute tutte e poi susseguentemente chiuse o fatte preda di multinazionali che ne hanno fatto uffici di management o magazzini.

Poi mi dite come si fa a mandare avanti una nazione con le startup e basta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non comprendo il fatto che continuate a dire che l'itaglia non è il paese più bello del mondo. Lo dicono tutti, ed è unanimanente riconosciuto.
> 
> Non esiste un altro paese che ha una varietà di paesaggi come il nostro, dalle terre brulle e deserte della Sicilia fino ai ghiacciai delle Alpi.
> 
> ...


ma lo dicono tutti chi? ma poi stiamo parlando di bellezza che è soggettiva, se chiedi al cinese magari preferisce la muraglia al colosseo, se chiedi al messicano magari preferisce la sua cucina alla nostra.
Chiediti perche le aziende tecnologiche non aprono qua e quelle poche che stanno scappano via, forse perche le infrastrutture fanno schifo? forse perche la burocrazia rallenta tutto? forse perche la giustizia, in questo caso civile, non funziona? se un'azienda ha un contenzione con un fornitore buona fortuna ad impelagarti con la giustizia italiana con tempi di risposta sconosciuti.
Per fare uno stadio, bisogna chiedere i permessi a gesu cristo, ai comitati di quartiere, agli ambientalisti ecc, ecc


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2022)

*Salvini, con un nuovo look senza barba, inaugura la sua campagna elettorale a Domodossola alla festa della Lega. Le sue proposte: nuovo Decreto sicurezza e flat tax. Non chiude al reddito di cittadinanza, dicendo che va dato "solo a chi non può lavorare".*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Luglio 2022)

*Retroscena di Dagospia: Salvini ha convinto Berlusconi a mollare Draghi promettendogli la presidenza del senato come "tappa intermedia" per giungere al Colle.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non comprendo il fatto che continuate a dire che l'itaglia non è il paese più bello del mondo. Lo dicono tutti, ed è unanimanente riconosciuto.
> 
> *Non esiste un altro paese che ha una varietà di paesaggi come il nostro, dalle terre brulle e deserte della Sicilia fino ai ghiacciai delle Alpi.*
> 
> ...



Scusate,prendo la palla al balzo per inserire questo video della nostra cara italietta


----------



## pazzomania (24 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini, con un nuovo look senza barba, inaugura la sua campagna elettorale a Domodossola alla festa della Lega. Le sue proposte: nuovo Decreto sicurezza e flat tax. Non chiude al reddito di cittadinanza, dicendo che va dato "solo a chi non può lavorare".*



La Flat Tax è una menghiata economica così grossa che non vedrà mai luce, e se la vedrà, i problemi economici della classe media di oggi sono solo un aperitivo.

Sul resto, può anche giocare a fare il.Ministro degli interni, mi divertivo anche.
Però più che perdere tempo a bloccare gli sbarchi, sarebbe meglio ripulire le città dai nullafacenti stranieri.
Non è così difficile, basta andarci giu duri.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusate,prendo la palla al balzo per inserire questo video della nostra cara italietta



L' Italia è stupenda, da pazzi dire il contrario.
Ma è anche da "ingenui" pensare anche RADDOPPIANDO il turismo ( parliamo di utopia) faccia passare dalle stelle alle stalle.
Perché non è cosi.
Senza contare che se l' Italia è bella 100, non è che gli altri stanno a 60, magari stanno a 95, e ad un certo punto si guarda anche il prezzo.

Sfruttiamolo il turismo, assolutamente, ma non basta per vivere con un livello alto di benessere.

Altrimenti Grecia e Spagna ci sarebbero davanti, quando invece stanno dietro


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusate,prendo la palla al balzo per inserire questo video della nostra cara italietta



Sì, certo, ma l'itaglia fa schifo, eh. Molto meglio le steppe ucraine e gli altopiani cinesi.

Facciamo talmente schifo che possiamo dare ospitalità solo alle risorse, le uniche che possono apprezzare questa fogna di paese.

Nessuno vuole venire in itaglia, macché. Nella zona del Chianti, ad esempio, non c'è più un indigeno a pagarlo oro, tutti terreni comprati da rockstar, attori e similari.

Pazzesco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, certo, ma l'itaglia fa schifo, eh. Molto meglio le steppe ucraine e gli altopiani cinesi.
> 
> Facciamo talmente schifo che possiamo dare ospitalità solo alle risorse, le uniche che possono apprezzare questa fogna di paese.
> 
> ...


chissa perche lo sceicco va a comprare le squadre in inghilterra nonostante il clima uggioso e la cucina schifosa e non viene a fare affari in italia visto che è il posto piu bello del mondo. Come dici, i ricconi, come le rockstar, attori o oligarchi russi vengono qua per le vacanze ma chissa perche a fare business poi vanno altrove, vedi abramovic.
Poi nessuno ha mai detto che l'italia faccia schifo, semmai che la bellezza sia soggettiva, ma la questione è un altra e cioè che l'italia non è un contesto socio-economico adatto ad invogliare investitori stranieri a venire qui, invogliamo solo i fondi americani col braccino corto


----------



## livestrong (24 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è un dato di fatto che paesi industrializzati non hanno il turismo come pilastro fondamentale della loro economia, al max è la terza voce. Poi sta spocchia di dire che l'italia è il paese piu bello del mondo dovremmo farcela pure passare, mi ricorda molto galliani e berlusconi con le magliette del milan con su scritto "il club piu titolato del mondo"  poi un bel giorno ci siamo svegliati e non lo eravamo piu.
> Che il settore turistico vada migliorato premiando l'efficienza è sacrosanto pero dire che si puo campare solo di quello garantendo a 60 mil di persone il tenore di vita a cui sono stati abituati negli ultimi 40 anni è una enorme bugia.
> Il turismo non si vende da solo, devi fare opera di convincimento sulla gente per invogliarla a venire, devi convincere che il mare di gallipoli è piu bello di quello delle canarie, mentre la tecnologia all'avanguardia quella si vende da sola e la puoi proteggere con i brevetti; google, apple, microsfot, amazon, gli smartphone, il pc con cui sto scrivendo, il server su cui è ospitato questo forum è tutta roba tecnologica di cui ormai un occidentale non puo vivere senza e guarda un pò è tutta roba progettata e costruita fuori dall'italia, quindi ogni 100 euro di spesa tecnologica che un italiano fa la stragrande maggioranza di quei soldi finisce nelle tasche di industrie non italiane.


Io ho parlato di patrimonio artistico, non di paese più bello al mondo. La seconda è una valutazione soggettiva dipendente da mille fattori. È invece un dato di fatto quel che ho detto io, così come è un dato di fatto che non è per nulla valorizzato come dovrebbe essere


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> chissa perche lo sceicco va a comprare le squadre in inghilterra nonostante il clima uggioso e la cucina schifosa e non viene a fare affari in italia visto che è il posto piu bello del mondo. Come dici, i ricconi, come le rockstar, attori o oligarchi russi vengono qua per le vacanze ma chissa perche a fare business poi vanno altrove, vedi abramovic.
> Poi nessuno ha mai detto che l'italia faccia schifo, semmai che la bellezza sia soggettiva, ma la questione è un altra e cioè che l'italia non è un contesto socio-economico adatto ad invogliare investitori stranieri a venire qui, invogliamo solo i fondi americani col braccino corto



E quello perché l'itagliano medio, come la pensa e come opera, fa schifo. Io, te e gli altri. Che c'entra con il paese. Lo straniero vede il posto, poi vede come viene gestito, tira uno sputo in terra e poi si volta dall'altra parte.

Poi la bellezza del paese è abbastanza oggettiva. Per me figurati, il posto più bello del mondo è una qualsiasi spiaggia su un'isola tropicale dell'oceano.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io ho parlato di patrimonio artistico, non di paese più bello al mondo. La seconda è una valutazione soggettiva dipendente da mille fattori. È invece un dato di fatto quel che ho detto io, così come è un dato di fatto che non è per nulla valorizzato come dovrebbe essere


si ma il patrimonio artistico è uguale alla bellezza naturale non cambia niente, tu devi convincere lo straniero a venire a vedere il colosseo invece della torre eiffel, delle piramidi, della muraglia cinese ecc poi una volta visto il monumento il turista generalmente non ritorna piu e va altrove, la tecnologia ti serve per vivere come siamo abituati oggi, senza macchina, senza pc, senza smartphone ecc ecc la maggior parte della gente non vive ma puo benissimo vivere senza aver visto il colosseo, aver mangiato la pizza o aver visto le bellezze naturali italiane


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quello perché l'itagliano medio, come la pensa e come opera, fa schifo. Io, te e gli altri. Che c'entra con il paese. Lo straniero vede il posto, poi vede come viene gestito, tira uno sputo in terra e poi si volta dall'altra parte.
> 
> Poi la bellezza del paese è abbastanza oggettiva. Per me figurati, il posto più bello del mondo è una qualsiasi spiaggia su un'isola tropicale dell'oceano.


eh vabbe un paese è fatto pure, se non sopratutto, da chi ci vive, non è che puo fare considerazioni sull'italiana senza tener conto degli italiani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2022)

*Ancora polemica sul Body Shaming:

Brunetta: "Marta Fascina mi ha violentato. Ho sofferto molto per la mia altezza. Ma non è per me, sono piccolo ma ho le spalle larghe. Insulta e violenta tutti i bambini brutti e piccoli."*


----------



## Swaitak (24 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora polemica sul Body Shaming:
> 
> Brunetta: "Marta Fascina mi ha violentato. Ho sofferto molto per la mia altezza. Ma non è per me, sono piccolo ma ho le spalle larghe. Insulta e violenta tutti i bambini brutti e piccoli."*


ha guadagnato punti Marta


----------



## livestrong (24 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma il patrimonio artistico è uguale alla bellezza naturale non cambia niente, tu devi convincere lo straniero a venire a vedere il colosseo invece della torre eiffel, delle piramidi, della muraglia cinese ecc poi una volta visto il monumento il turista generalmente non ritorna piu e va altrove, la tecnologia ti serve per vivere come siamo abituati oggi, senza macchina, senza pc, senza smartphone ecc ecc la maggior parte della gente non vive ma puo benissimo vivere senza aver visto il colosseo, aver mangiato la pizza o aver visto le bellezze naturali italiane


un'opera d'arte è testimonianza della cultura di un popolo, con lo scenario naturale c'entra zero, in quanto è unica. Poi ognuno può avere una propria sensibilità, ma il paragone non ha senso. Se il patrimonio artistico italiano venisse valorizzato vivremmo un eterno Bengodi. In nessun altro paese c'è qualcosa di paragonabile. I depositi dei nostri musei son talmente pieni da poter riempire quelli del mondo intero, altroché... Poi c'è un discorso infinito politico dietro sul perché certe robe non vengono fatte. Lo straniero in Italia viene pure se il paese è gestito male, figurati quanto meglio sarebbe se ci fosse meno mangia mangia e le infrastrutture venissero potenziate. L'ultima frase che hai scritto testimonia proprio la povertà e il relativismo culturale che regnano sovrani in questa epoca. A me L'italia fa schifo come paese, non son per nulla campanilista, ma non possiamo manco negare quel che abbiamo. L'economia va costruita sulle peculiarità della nazione. In Groenlandia peschi i pesci, non fai il fotovoltaico


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> un'opera d'arte è testimonianza della cultura di un popolo, con lo scenario naturale c'entra zero, in quanto è unica. Poi ognuno può avere una propria sensibilità, ma il paragone non ha senso. Se il patrimonio artistico italiano venisse valorizzato vivremmo un eterno Bengodi. In nessun altro paese c'è qualcosa di paragonabile. I depositi dei nostri musei son talmente pieni da poter riempire quelli del mondo intero, altroché... Poi c'è un discorso infinito politico dietro sul perché certe robe non vengono fatte. Lo straniero in Italia viene pure se il paese è gestito male, figurati quanto meglio sarebbe se ci fosse meno mangia mangia e le infrastrutture venissero potenziate. L'ultima frase che hai scritto testimonia proprio la povertà e il relativismo culturale che regnano sovrani in questa epoca. A me L'italia fa schifo come paese, non son per nulla campanilista, ma non possiamo manco negare quel che abbiamo. L'economia va costruita sulle peculiarità della nazione. In Groenlandia peschi i pesci, non fai il fotovoltaico


si ma forse non è chiaro, nessun paese industrislizzato ha il turismo come fonte primaria della sua economia, è un fatto, perche il lavoro nel turismo è caratterizzato da basso valore aggiunto, non c'entra niente avere o non avere la gioconda; rifare i latti negli alberghi è un'attività che è rimasta tale e quale da secoli, stessa cosa dicasi per il cameriere che deve portare un piatto dalla cucina al tavolo, quindi lo stipendio della signora che rifa i letti o del cameriere non potra mai essere alto. Avere l'ingegnere che sa fare la macchina elettrica efficiente diventa un vantaggio quando il mercato automobilistico si sposta dal petrolio all'elettrico. 
Poi che in italia il turismo è sfruttato al di sotto delle sue potenzialità siamo d'accordo, ma dire che l'italia potrebbe vivere agiatamente avendo il turismo come colonna primaria della sua economia è una bugia


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora polemica sul Body Shaming:
> 
> Brunetta: "Marta Fascina mi ha violentato. Ho sofferto molto per la mia altezza. Ma non è per me, sono piccolo ma ho le spalle larghe. Insulta e violenta tutti i bambini brutti e piccoli."*


che livello intellettuale infimo quelli di forza italia, tra quello che dà del ciccione a quell'altro, questa che da del nano a brunetta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ha guadagnato punti Marta



Per Repubblica ora brunetta è improvvisamente diventato martire, eroe, e simbolo e delle vittime di body shaming, fino all'altro giorno era un nano malefico e fascista che vessava gli statali


----------



## Sam (24 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che livello intellettuale infimo quelli di forza italia, tra quello che dà del ciccione a quell'altro, questa che da del nano a brunetta


Vabbè che prentendi, sono il partito di Berlusconi che diceva che la Bindi era "più bella che intelligente". E lungi da me difendere la Bindi, che tra l'altro non sopporto.
Gli insulti da Asilo Mariuccia sono il marchio di fabbrica di questo partito inutile, che è sempre stato la versione politica del libro paga di Berlusconi.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per Repubblica ora brunetta è improvvisamente diventato martire, eroe, e simbolo e delle vittime di body shaming, fino all'altro giorno era un nano malefico e fascista che vessava gli statali


Buco di culo e Mariastella vanno da Toti  ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Buco di culo e Mariastella vanno da Toti  ?



A quanto pare Calenda.
Ma oggi Tyrion ha dichiarato amore totale anche a Letta  Trasformismo nella sua essenza più pura.


----------



## Sam (24 Luglio 2022)

La Gelmini con Calenda potrà finalmente proporre innovazione nelle infrastrutture di questo paese, con il passaggio a quattro corsie per senso di marcia nel tunnel per neutrini.


----------

